# RoM -> Pure Abzocke



## Pehaiel (18. März 2009)

Hallo ,

war jetzt einige zeit nicht mehr hier und mir fiel direkt die neue RoM sektion hier auf und wie das Game hier gehyped wird.
Ich hab vor 2 monaten aufgehört ( 50 schurke / 48 kundschafter ) und finde den Artikel über den ach so fairen Itemshop einfach nur
erbärmlich. Findet ihr es fair echtes Geld für ein einfaches Mount hinzulegen? Findet ihr es fair echtes Geld dafür auszugeben , eure Items zu upgraden ( was früher ausschließlich nur mit itemshop ging und nun neuerdings LANGWIERIGST über boss hunten möglich ist ) oder findet ihr es fair diesselbe waffe wie der itemshop user zu haben , aber die eigene is ca 5 mal schwächer weil sie keine stats von makellosen fusionssteinen hat ? ( Ja es gibt sie auch im Phirius shop , allerdings zu horrenten preisen , sodass es mehrere Monate dauert bis man genug hat. Bis man diese menge an phirus marken gefarmt hat , hat man längst wieder neues equip was wiederum verbessert werden muss. )


Ich finde es NICHT fair. Und wenn es überhaupt ein faires F2P MMO gibt , dann ist das wohl Cabal Online , in dessen Itemshop es ausschließlich ALLE Sachen auch als Drop gibt und es KEINE High end items zu kaufen gibt. Die restlichen undropparen sachen sind kostüme. Und regelmäßig richtig guten content nachschiebt.


Viel spaß in eurem RoM Hype und wenn ihr einen max lvl char habt werden eure augen schon geöffnet das es ohne Itemshop absolut KEIN richtiges weiterkommen gibt.
Auf 50 werdet ihr dann den unterschied zwischen itemshop user und free user sehen. Erstere legen vor euren augen die worldbosse solo und ihr steht nur daneben weil ihr nur einen bruchteil so stark seid wie er.



Grüße



P.S.: Wenn ihr eure User nicht komplett verarschen wollt , liebes Buffed team , dann entfernt euren Artikel über den Itemshop von RoM.


----------



## Poker Keks (18. März 2009)

Warum heulst du rum und machst das Spiel schlecht? Mir gefällt das Game und wenn ich Geld übrig hab gebe ichs gern auch ma aus und wenn nicht is es auch nicht schlimm das ich schwächer bin wie andere!

Du bist einer von denen die bestimmt IMMER und am besten als erstes oben mitmischen wollen...klar das Rom sich über solche Spieler am meisten freut^^ Es wird keiner gezwungen was zu kaufen also kann man Rom bicht schlecht machen.


----------



## UnicoNoco (18. März 2009)

Jedem seine Meinung!

Ich lass mir durch sowas jedoch nicht die Lust am spielen nehmen.
Bin selber in diesem Levelbereich und mich frustet an RoM eigentlich
nichts.
Ich habe keinen einzigen Cent ausgegeben, und habe dennoch permanente Mounts,
habe upgegradetes Equip, CS Items und Spaß.

Ich finde der Cash Shop ist nicht zwingend nötig um wirklich was zu
erreichen.
Klar ohne dauert manchmal länger, aber was solls...
Ich will mich ja mit niemandem messen.


----------



## UnicoNoco (18. März 2009)

Gelöscht - Doppelpost (Fehler vom Forum?)


----------



## UnicoNoco (18. März 2009)

Gelöscht - Doppelost (Fehler vom Forum?)


----------



## Veged (18. März 2009)

also erstmal musst du kein geld für ein mount ausgeben, denn das gibt es auch als drop.
und die t8 waffen werden, denke ich, nur im pvp nen unterschied machen.

das wichtigste ist doch aber, dass du vielleicht im endgame einmalig - sagen wir einfach - 20€ ausgeben wirst. lass es 30 sein.
der punkt ist jedoch, dass du vorher keinen cent bezahlen musstest um auf das max level zu gelangen, während du in anderen spielen jeden monat um die 13€ latzen musst um überhaupt ins endgame zu kommen.
da finde ich die methode von rom wesentlich gelungener.

um zu deinen fragen zu kommen: nein, ich finde das alles nicht unfair

und den spielspaß werd ich sicherlich haben, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poker Keks (18. März 2009)

Lol Unico was war das? 3 mal das selbe? xD


----------



## UnicoNoco (18. März 2009)

Poker schrieb:


> Lol Unico was war das? 3 mal das selbe? xD




Ja keine Ahnung. Ist mir echt peinlich...
Ich hatte hier nen Fehler wo stand dass mein Post nicht
abgeschickt werden konnte, das kam 2mal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (18. März 2009)

@ersteller: Ich gratuliere dir. Du bist wohl einer der Spieler die Monatlich lieber 12€ zahlen für ein Spiel, das vor 4jahren schon das selbe war wie es Heute nach zwei Kostenpflichtigen Add Ons ist?

Itemshop kann benutzen wer will. 
Du wirst nicht gezwungen den zu benutzen. Wer 15€ für ein perma Mount zahlen möchte soll dies tun, wie oben schon gesagt andere zahlen das monatlich für Ihr spiel.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (18. März 2009)

mimimi

super nachdem du das alles festgestellt hast kannst dir ja n anderes spiel raussuchen

btw RoM is umsonst nur "leider" besitzen die entwickler eben auch familien und müssen was essen, sich durch spenden zu finanzieren klappt eben leider auch nich perfekt


----------



## HIRCUJA (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein erster Post hier 

Finde RoM Spitze und werde mir weiterhin auch ab und zu was im CS Kaufen.

Hatte zwar im Haupt Forum auch gemosert wegen der Sache mit dem Kundi, aber ich hoffe das dieses noch geändert wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch 20,4 Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dan gehts weiter.


----------



## Mystasia (18. März 2009)

Pehaiel schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> war jetzt einige zeit nicht mehr hier und mir fiel direkt die neue RoM sektion hier auf und wie das Game hier gehyped wird.
> Ich hab vor 2 monaten aufgehört ( 50 schurke / 48 kundschafter ) und finde den Artikel über den ach so fairen Itemshop einfach nur
> ...




Findest du es fair Jahre über Jahre 13 Euro jeden Monat für WoW zu zahlen.


----------



## Immondys (18. März 2009)

Pehaiel schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> war jetzt einige zeit nicht mehr hier und mir fiel direkt die neue RoM sektion hier auf und wie das Game hier gehyped wird.
> Ich hab vor 2 monaten aufgehört ( 50 schurke / 48 kundschafter ) und finde den Artikel über den ach so fairen Itemshop einfach nur
> ...



Was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen? Wir haben eine Wirtschaftskrise, viele sind ihren Arbeitsplatz los oder zittern darum und du hast solche Probleme? Werd erwachsen. Leute wie du sorgen erst für den schlechten Ruf von Computerspielern. Ich hab noch nie bei anderen Hobbys wie z.Bsp. Tennis einen Forumseintrag mit dem Titel " Alles Abzocke" gelesen. Schau weiter Bohlen, denn zu mehr scheint dein Intellekt nicht zu reichen.


----------



## Lawomy (18. März 2009)

Hallöchen. Wo der CS Shop unfair sein soll, kann ich auch nicht erkennen. Und wenn vor meiner Nase ein aufgemotzter 50iger einen Weltboss alleine legt, empfinde ich weder Neid noch Bewunderung. Der tut mir eher Leid, dass er für sein Ego es nötig hat derart zu prollen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. März 2009)

Geil! Erst mal 50 Level zocken und mit dem Char so weit kommen, wie es irgendwie geht und dann motzen, dass das Spiel scheiße ist!


----------



## Abigayle (18. März 2009)

Ääähm, 

Schau mal ordentlich in den Itemshop, da gibbet weder Superwaffen, noch supertränke noch sonst nen schrott. Lediglich irgendwelche Items die dein EXP verdoppeln oder Möbel für dein Haus etc. Also das einzig intressante ist das permanent Mount.

Also jaul nicht rum, es zwingt dich niemand den Kram zu kaufen. Und was das Mount angeht, ja mei, lauf mal ein bischen und schau dir die Gegend an. Marken kann man farmen ist ja ne gute Langzeitmotivation. 

Dann spiel halt dein Cabal Online, und jammer hier nicht Spielern, die das Spiel mögen die Ohren voll und mach nen Spiel, das echt potenzial hat unnötig zur Sau. Wenn dein Ego nicht zulässt, das du mal was tust und du einer von diesen: "Ich hab keinen Bock was zu tun, schenkt mir alles oder zieht mich" Menschen bist, ja dann bist du in der MMO Szene völlig fehl am Platze.


----------



## Dunklerprinzrexxar (18. März 2009)

lol ich habe jetzt fast 4 jahre wow gezockt jeden monat 13 €rausgeworfen nein danke und finde RoM auch klasse auch wenn einige darüber scheiße reden wie zb(schlechte grafik itemshop geflame ect.) das ist mir egal das mount kannst dir auch mieten und das kostet net die welt für 2h ^^ also mir gefällts und es definitiv eine alternative wenn man keine lust mehr hat 13 @im monat zu zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mfg KeV


----------



## Mystasia (18. März 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Geil! Erst mal 50 Level zocken und mit dem Char so weit kommen, wie es irgendwie geht und dann motzen, dass das Spiel scheiße ist!



Bei einem so kultivierten Tutorialposer wie dir hätte es doch heissen müssen.

Erstmal Spämm ich Buffed zu mit meinem müheseliegen Weg zu lvl 50 / was da aber auch falsch wäre sofern du mit Secundärclass lvlst sind es 100Lvl.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. März 2009)

Noch mal auf deutsch, bitte?


----------



## iladrion (18. März 2009)

Pehaiel schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> war jetzt einige zeit nicht mehr hier und mir fiel direkt die neue RoM sektion hier auf und wie das Game hier gehyped wird.
> Ich hab vor 2 monaten aufgehört ( 50 schurke / 48 kundschafter ) und finde den Artikel über den ach so fairen Itemshop einfach nur
> erbärmlich. Findet ihr es fair echtes Geld für ein einfaches Mount hinzulegen? Findet ihr es fair echtes Geld dafür auszugeben , eure Items zu upgraden ( was früher ausschließlich nur mit itemshop ging und nun neuerdings LANGWIERIGST über boss hunten möglich ist ) oder findet ihr es fair diesselbe waffe wie der itemshop user zu haben , aber die eigene is ca 5 mal schwächer weil sie keine stats von makellosen fusionssteinen hat ? ( Ja es gibt sie auch im Phirius shop , allerdings zu horrenten preisen , sodass es mehrere Monate dauert bis man genug hat. Bis man diese menge an phirus marken gefarmt hat , hat man längst wieder neues equip was wiederum verbessert werden muss. )



Vor 2 Monaten hattest du bereits einen 50/48 Char? Alle Achtung, dann musst du ja im extremst Eiltempo durch den Content durchgerauscht sein, dabei hast du vermutlich nicht viel vom Spiel gesehen, oder? 

Echtes Geld ausgeben, nun, welches Spiel ist denn mal wirklich total umsonst? Browsergames? Auch da gibts mittlerweile meistens Premiumaccounts, wo die entsprechenden Spieler allerlei Vorteile bekommen.

Also ich habe bisher keinen Cent für Rom ausgegeben (meine größten Chars siehe Sig) und hatte bisher bereits 3 Monate Spass und habe bis auf die allerhöchste Instanz (Citadel Agrizza) bisher alles im Game gesehen und fast alles auch geschafft, völlig ohne Itemshop. Man kann Ausrüstung durchaus vernünftig auch für InGame-Gold und Münzen aufwerten oder mit anderen Spielern Geschäfte InGame-Gold zu ItemShop-Sachen machen, auch wenn man bei letzterem aufpassen muss, mit wem man da handelt. Vermutlich kommt denächst auch der Handel von Diamanten (Itemshopwährung) im AH zurück, dann ist endgültig alles aus dem ItemShop auch mit entsprechendem Zeitaufwand Ingame zu erarbeiten.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, Deine Behauptungen sind höchstens halbwahr bis falsch, falls du das was Du schreibst völlig ernst meinst, hast du glaube ich einiges nicht richtig verstanden was Item-Aufwerten, Instanzen, Worldbosse etc angeht.



> Ich finde es NICHT fair. Und wenn es überhaupt ein faires F2P MMO gibt , dann ist das wohl Cabal Online , in dessen Itemshop es ausschließlich ALLE Sachen auch als Drop gibt und es KEINE High end items zu kaufen gibt. Die restlichen undropparen sachen sind kostüme. Und regelmäßig richtig guten content nachschiebt.



Ah, du magst also ein anderes Spiel lieber und darum ist dieses für dich total unfair? Spiel doch halt einfach das andere Spiel und lass die Leute, die Spass an RoM haben mit deiner Miesmacherei in Ruh.



> Viel spaß in eurem RoM Hype und wenn ihr einen max lvl char habt werden eure augen schon geöffnet das es ohne Itemshop absolut KEIN richtiges weiterkommen gibt.
> Auf 50 werdet ihr dann den unterschied zwischen itemshop user und free user sehen. Erstere legen vor euren augen die worldbosse solo und ihr steht nur daneben weil ihr nur einen bruchteil so stark seid wie er.
> 
> P.S.: Wenn ihr eure User nicht komplett verarschen wollt , liebes Buffed team , dann entfernt euren Artikel über den Itemshop von RoM.



Klar haben Leute, die >100 Euro in ihre Ausrüstung stecken einige Vorteile, aber niemand von denen kann Worldbosse solo machen, so stark sind die Differenzen nicht, selbst wenn einer 1000 Euro investieren sollte. Jemand der wirklich im Itemshop alles kauft, was seinen Char besser macht, ist ca 30-40% besser in der Attacke und hat ca 4-5k HP mehr, aber das reicht bei weitem nicht um alles alleine hinzukriegen und das kostet wirklich eine ganze Menge Geld, so dass nur sehr, sehr wenige Leute diesen Status erreichen. Und immerhin finanzieren die Leute, die im Itemshop einkaufen für die, die nicht einkaufen das Spiel, wenn niemand was kauft, gibts kein Spiel, so einfach ist das. Einen Anreiz den Shop zu benutzen muss es halt geben, bei aller Fairness. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ein Spiel, das nur Kostüme im Shop verkauft sich davon auf Dauer wirklich finanzieren kann.

3 Jahre Wow = 12x14x3 Euro = 504 Euro nur an Gebühren, ohne Anschaffung des Spiels, und dann muß man immer noch extremst viel Zeit in das Spiel stecken um irgendwas zu erreichen, da kann man in RoM einer ganzen Menge Chars Mounts und Möbel kaufen, Taschenplätze mieten und auch Ausrüstung hochstufen, ehe dieses Geld aufgebraucht ist.

Deine Meinung zur "verarschung" in allen Ehren, aber wenn man etwas nicht mag, dann läßt man halt die Finger davon, niemand wird gezwungen Geld auszugeben, man kann auch ohne Geld, sondern mit Gilde, Zusammenarbeit, Zeitaufwand eigentlich alles in RoM erreichen.

Nur wenn man immer der Beste sein will oder auf einem der PVP-Server den Anspruch hat alle anderen besiegen zu müssen, wird man halt ne Menge Geld ausgeben müssen, um dahin zu kommen, und auch dann ist eine Party aus Leuten, die ein bissel Plan vom Spiel haben, immernoch besser als ein einzelner Spieler, der meint sich alles kaufen zu müssen, weil Teamplay, Taktik, Spass und Erfolgserlebnisse kann man nicht kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Habt Spass, in welchem Spiel auch immer, aber Miesmacherei und daherreden von Halbwahrheiten mag ich net so...


----------



## Astiria (18. März 2009)

Also ich kenne das Spiel noch nicht, aber ich finde das hört sich nach all den Posts doch eigentlich nach einer fairen Sache an. 

Nach 2 Jahren regelmäßig WoW komme ich auf 312 EUR (13 EUR/Monat), wieviel gebt ihr da im Shop so im Schnitt monatlich aus? Und es scheint noch nicht mal relevant für das Spielgeschehen zu sein, entnehme ich.

Und das Spiel kann man sich doch auch kostenlos downloaden nich? Also rechne auf die zuvor erwähnten 312 EUR noch 3x ca 30 - 40 EUR drauf für die WOW DVDs/CDs.

Ist doch ein guter Lösungsansatz finde ich. Ich werde es mir bei Gelegenheit auf jeden Fall mal ansehen =)

Grüße Astiria


----------



## Dunklerprinzrexxar (18. März 2009)

da geb ich dir recht iladrion besser hätte man es gfarnicht fomulieren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spiele auch loach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AssuanWall (18. März 2009)

Pehaiel schrieb:


> Ich finde es NICHT fair. Und wenn es überhaupt ein faires F2P MMO gibt , dann ist das wohl Cabal Online , in dessen Itemshop es ausschließlich ALLE Sachen auch als Drop gibt und es KEINE High end items zu kaufen gibt. Die restlichen undropparen sachen sind kostüme. Und regelmäßig richtig guten content nachschiebt.



ist Cabal nich auch Kostenpflichtig?


----------



## Abigayle (18. März 2009)

Ich gebe 0,00€ im Shop aus. Weil ich nix daraus brauche.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ksotenlos downloaden kannste das, oder du kaufst es dir ind er Sonderedition im Laden für 10€, was nu wirklich kein Megapreis ist. Da sind irgendwelche Sondersachen bei, was genau, weiss ich leider net.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Cabal ist F2P, aber laut Gerüchten, ich weiss net was dran ist, kommt man ohne Itemshop net weit. Aber wie gesagt, ich weiss es net genau.


----------



## AemJaY (18. März 2009)

abigayle: ich kanns dir bald mitteilen. hab mir die Edition bestellt. Aus dem Grund weil ich sowas einfach cool finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber auch da hat man keine Items drinn die einem einen Vorteil verschaffen gegenüber nicht zahlern.
Lediglich nice to have artikel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astiria (18. März 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Ich gebe 0,00&#8364; im Shop aus. Weil ich nix daraus brauche.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na das hört sich im Gegensatz zu WoW doch preiswert an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Schon bei Amazon bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (18. März 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> abigayle: ich kanns dir bald mitteilen. hab mir die Edition bestellt. Aus dem Grund weil ich sowas einfach cool finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nen Handbuch, nen Pet und ne Worldmap. Hat mein Mann mir grad gesagt. Großer RoM Fan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (18. März 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> .......
> Der Service,wenn man das so überhaupt nennen darf,bei Blizz wird immer schlechter...die Leistungen die man für die 13 Euro bekommt immer mieser!Nur eigenartigerweise beschwert sich darüber kaum einer.Wow wird ebenso viel zu sehr gehyped.....es wird tunlichst vermieden all' die Mängel die Blizz mittlerweile im Service und rund ums Game hat zu erwähnen......



Dazu kann ich nur sagen, ich habe es hier im WoW Bereich nur einmal "gewagt" mich darüber zu beschweren und.....man hat mich in der Luft zerrissen. Und nicht mehr auf die höfliche Weise. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da gabs nur eins: Dickes Fell zulegen!


----------



## Rosary (18. März 2009)

Astiria schrieb:


> Nach 2 Jahren regelmäßig WoW komme ich auf 312 EUR (13 EUR/Monat), wieviel gebt ihr da im Shop so im Schnitt monatlich aus?



Also ich habe in zweieinhalb Monaten so ungefähr 200 EUR ausgegeben. Dabei hab ich noch net mal besonders viel mein equip gepimpt. War für Pferdchen und Taschenplätze und Möbel, nen paar Tränke, tp-reset und so Kram. Aber ich bin auch ein twink-nut, hätte ich nur einen char gespielt, wäre es deutlich billiger gekommen. Aber das macht mir halt keinen Spass, ich will in einem Spiel auch verschiedene Sachen ausprobieren.  

Als dann immer mehr Sachen ins Spiel kamen, für die ich hätte Geld ausgeben wollen, wurde es mir zu teuer. Nicht dass ich es mir nicht leisten kann, aber es ist einfach ärgerlich so viel Geld für ein Spiel auszugeben, wenn ich bei P2P so viel billiger weg komme. Deshalb hab ich mit RoM aufgehört.

Allerdings is es ein nettes Spiel für Leute, die wirklich kein Geld ausgeben wollen oder können. Oder war es zumindest bis vor den letzten paar patches. Über die hab ich schlimmes gehört, da ich allerdings nicht mehr selbst spiele kann ich nicht beurteilen ob das stimmt.

Ich kann aber wirklich alle Leute davor warnen, mit dem Geldausgeben im CS anzufangen. Die Sachen sind einfach viel zu teuer. 

Aber solange man einfach nur umsonst spielt um es auszuprobieren, riskiert man ja nix und wenn es Spass macht hat man zumindest diesen Spass ganz umsonst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (18. März 2009)

wtf 200€ in zwei monaten o.O
Man alter das ja heftig.
Ich werd einmal 50€ ausgeben. Und basta....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (18. März 2009)

Hast ja nicht ganz unrecht allerdings sehe ich das net so drastich .
Solange ich nicht equip kaufen muss um mitgenommen zu werden ist mir das egal muss ja net unbedingt der stärkste da sein


----------



## Frankyb (18. März 2009)

Gähn

Mal wieder so ein wein und heul- thread.

Mein Gott.
Wo ist das was unfair?

Ob ich alle 2 Monate füe Wow ein 25 euro teure Gamecard kaufe oder das Geld für Diamenten ausgebe.
Ist beides abselut gleich.
Jacke wie Hose.

Wer was aus dem Item Shop haben will der kauft sich für geld Diamanten, und wer nichts will der läst es.

Wo ist da das PROBLEM frage Ich.


----------



## Centralinho (18. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

in der Box für 10 € bei Amazon sind folgende Sachen enthalten:

1 x exklusives Greifen-Haustier
1 x 7 Tage Streitross
1 x Erfahrungs-Trank
1 x Fertigkeits-Trank
1 x Todes-Schutz-Trank
1 x Waffen-Juwel
1 x Rüstungs-Juwel
1 x Waffen-Bohrer
1 x Rüstungs-Bohrer
1 x Goldener Hammer der Reparatur

@TE: Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber es gibt auch Spieler, die nicht durch den Content rasen und gemütlich vor sich hin questen. Nette Gruppe hier, ein Plausch da, was will man mehr? Und das alles KOSTENLOS! Bin restlos begeistert.

Besonders die Community, die bis jetzt immer hilfsbereit war/ist (spiele auf nem PvE- Server), macht hier den Reiz aus. Und für alle, die es noch nicht gespielt haben: Probiert es aus, es ist kostenlos.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohmnia (18. März 2009)

Ich gebe dem TE mehrheitlich Recht. Ich spiele RoM auch, jetzt weniger als in der CB und anfangs OB.

Klar man muss kein Realgeld investieren jedoch wird man von Level 1 daran gewöhnt manche Items zu benutzen.
Sei es das 1Tage Mount im Beutel, die Waffen- und Rüstungssteine, die Teleportrunen, Aufzeichnungstinte etc...

Das ist eine typische psychologische Taktik um die Leute rasch an Sachen zu gewöhen die dann nach einmaligem Erhalt Realgeld oder sehr viel Zeitaufwand kosten.

Das 15 Minuten resp. 2 Stunden Mount setzt bei der Taktik an wo das kostenlos 1 Tage Mount aufhörte. 
Ok man kauft sich also ein permanent Pferd das 14 Euro kostet, ein popeliges Pferd, jedoch werden nach und nach wieder neue Mounts implementiert (siehe RoM Buffed Datenbank) so ist gewährleistet das die Leute die ein Permmount kauften, wieder eins kaufen und wieder eins und wieder eins und wieder eins bis dann schliesslich alle 25 verschiedenen Mounts implementiert sind.

Man kann Gross und Fett überall "kostenlos" Bewerben jedoch wird im Spiel, auf der Seite und im Forum dermassen massiv und agressiv auf den Itemshop hingewiesen das man über Kurz oder Lang nicht daran vorbei kommt.

Mal eine PI x Daumen Rechnung:

500'000 Spieler, davon haben nur 20% ein permanent Mount über den Itemshop für Real Geld gekauft, 
was einen Reinumsatz von 370'000 Euro machen würde. Davon bezahlen evtl welche über Pay-per-call weil die Landesbestimmungen wie zB der Schweiz nur diesen Zahlungsweg zulassen, die dann nochmal 50% zu den normalen Kosten dazubezahlen.  

Das ganze rechnen wir nun auf 3 Chars pro Account derer die ein Mount gekauft haben, wären wir also schon bei 900'000 Euro Umsatz.

Dazu kommen noch die ganzen anderen Items die gekauft wurden; was eine beträchtliche Summe machen wird, die nur Frogster kennt.

Nungut..soviel dazu.

Wenn ich nun den Umsatz zur stabilität der Realms vergleiche.. geruckel wenn man weit und breit allein ist und durch die Gegend "läuft", dann steht das ganze in keiner Relation. Dazu kommt der Mangel an Quests vorallem in Anbetracht dessen das man 2 Klassen leveln muss, früher oder später entsteht ein klaffendes Questloch spätestens bei level 34, was dann bedeutet 10 Dailyquests zu erledigen und den rest zu Grinden.

Ich habe über die Yushoseite 200 Diamanten vor 3 Wochen per Pay-per-call gekauft, das Geld ist auf meiner Telefonrechnung vom letzten Monat verbucht und bezahlt. Jedoch sind die Dias immer noch nicht auf meinem Spielaccount überwiesen. 8! Tickets über das Support System mit letzer Aussage: "da ihre Anfrage nicht Zeitnah erledigt werden kann blah blah" keine Diamanten blah blah.. warten blah blah... 

Das Beste aber.. nach dem 6ten Ticket erhielt ich eine Antwort welche nicht nur lächerlich sondern schon fast zum heulen war. Achtung:

Ich bestellte 200 Diamanten für den Realm Muinin über die RoM Seite. 
Antwort vom Support, obwohl Ticket auf Deutsch verfasst mit allen Details: "We are sorry but we don't offer Support for US realms, for support on US realms please e-mail your inqury to blahblah@frogster.com"

Ich eröffnete erneut ein Ticket da das alte geschlossen wurde und erklärte das Muinin ein deutschsprachiger Realm ist und das ich über Yusho keine Möglichkeit hätte für das US RoM überhaupt und sowieso Diamanten zu kaufen.

Antwort vom Support:
"We don't offer support for US Realms, we already wrote you that in the previous answer, for support for US Realms e-mail your inqury to blahblah@frogster.com"

Ich war den Schreikrämpfen nah.. nach mehreren erneuten Tickets dann wurde ich auf den Pay-per-call Anbieter verwiesen, was ich tat und noch am selben Tag die Bestätigung per E-mail erhielt das die Zahlung eingegangen sei und der Spielbetreiber benachrichtigt wird. Das war von nunmehr als 2 Wochen. 1 Woche später erneut ein Ticket eröffnet mit Screenshot der E-mail, dieses Ticket ist heut noch offen, keine Antwort und kein gar nix.

Schlechter Ping auf praktisch allen Realms.. es sei denn man spielt morgens um 2, sauschlechter Support und das alles unter dem Deckmantel Kostenlos, ne danke.. RoM wird es nicht lange machen, spätestens dann wenn alle Realisieren das sie spätestens auf Level 50 nichts mehr zu tun haben, und um in der Arena zu bestehen ihr Equipment Upgraden müssen für teures Geld.

Würde Frogster nicht so aggressiv überall Verkünden das man durch Itemshop Items keinerlei Vorteil gegenüber reinen F2P Spielern hat.. wäre ja alles OK, aber man hat durch den Itemshop, vorallem auf den PVP Realms klar einen starken Vorteil; und auch auf PvE Realms wird man mit Level 50, spätestens in der Arena ohne Itemshop klar Nachteile haben.


----------



## Ohmnia (18. März 2009)

Frankyb schrieb:


> Gähn
> 
> Mal wieder so ein wein und heul- thread.
> 
> ...



Der Unterschied ist das wenn du in RoM alles das willst was du in 25 Euro für 2 Monate in Wow hast, in RoM weit mehr als 200 Euro pro MONAT ausgeben müsstest.. got it?


----------



## Abigayle (18. März 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist das wenn du in RoM alles das willst was du in 25 Euro für 2 Monate in Wow hast, in RoM weit mehr als 200 Euro pro MONAT ausgeben müsstest.. got it?



Hallo! Das Geld im Itenshop ist FREIWILLIG! Du MUSST nicht! Wer dann da freiwillig Geld in dem Wert reinbuttert, ganz ehrlich, SELBER SCHULD!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von müssen *les* steht da in den AGB's nischts, Ende!


----------



## UnicoNoco (18. März 2009)

Astiria schrieb:


> Also ich kenne das Spiel noch nicht, aber ich finde das hört sich nach all den Posts doch eigentlich nach einer fairen Sache an.
> 
> Nach 2 Jahren regelmäßig WoW komme ich auf 312 EUR (13 EUR/Monat), wieviel gebt ihr da im Shop so im Schnitt monatlich aus?
> 
> [...] (Zitat wurde gekürzt)



Also ich habe bisher keinen Cent ausgegeben.
Habe mir ingame aber dennoch die folgenden Items zugelegt:

Permanentmount "Schlachtross"
Permanentmount "Goldstrauß"
Etliche Waffensteine
Etliche Rüstungssteine
Etliche Schmucksteine
Schuldenerlasszettel (Der Geschenkzettel NICHT mitgezählt)
Goldener Reperaturhammer
Etliche Engelsseufzer

Man sieht, auch ohne wirklich was auszugeben kommt man bei RoM weit.
Mittlerweile gehör ich zu dem Maximal-Leuten auf dem Server.

Die zahlenden Spieler sind dennoch sehr wichtig!
Ohne die, läuft das Spiel natürlich nicht.
Ich sage nicht, dass ich nie was in RoM investiere, aber
zur Zeit komm ich noch sehr gut ohne aus.


----------



## Mikron (18. März 2009)

Pehaiel schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> war jetzt einige zeit nicht mehr hier und mir fiel direkt die neue RoM sektion hier auf und wie das Game hier gehyped wird.
> Ich hab vor 2 monaten aufgehört ( 50 schurke / 48 kundschafter ) und finde den Artikel über den ach so fairen Itemshop einfach nur
> ...




@Pehaiel

was bist du denn für ein Dummschwätzer ??
Keine Ahnung von irgendwas und hauptsache sich irgendwo irgendwie wichtig machen ^^

Bosse solo legen nur wegen Item Shop ? LOL
Mount kaufen ??? kannst Dir von Level 1 an eines mieten . Kaufen ist keine Pflicht .
Und was für SUPERWAFFEN im Shop ?? HAbe da schon mehrere Sachen gekauft und schaue auch öfters rein .
SUperwaffen habe ich da noch nie gesehen .

Und sowieso : Hast du 50 level gebraucht um zu bemerken das das Spiel anscheinend scheiße ist ?
Bist nicht grad nen Schnellmerker was ? Eher ne Schlaftablette LOL

PS: wer jahrelang MMOs zockt wird für das eine oder andere Game schonmal monatliche Kosten von 10-12 €uro in kauf genommen haben.
Was solls dann ab und zu mal nach eigenem Ermessen etwas Geld in seine Freizeit und Hobbys zu stecken .

Oder was glaubst du von was die Firmen die Server,die Arbeit an dem Game und ihr eigenes Leben finanzieren ?


----------



## Mikron (18. März 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist das wenn du in RoM alles das willst was du in 25 Euro für 2 Monate in Wow hast, in RoM weit mehr als 200 Euro pro MONAT ausgeben müsstest.. got it?




Dummschwätzer Nummer 2 .
Und das in einem Forumsbeitrag *LOL*

(Permanent Mount kostet keine 14€)
Hauptsache mal was rausgelabert was ??


PS : "Wer keine Ahnung hatt , sollte einfach mal die Fresse halten"


----------



## CP9 (18. März 2009)

ganz ehrlich: ich finde das mit dem item shop völlig in ordnung. man wird nicht dazu gezwungen etwas zu bezahlen und es ist auch nicht nötig. und das es das ein oder andere 'bessere' item im shop gibt ist doch auch nicht verwunderlich oder? die entwickler wollen schließlich auch mal ne cola oder so kaufen xD


----------



## Squizzl (18. März 2009)

Ich versteh garnich wie sich die Leute hier an dem Geld hochziehen. 13 Euro im Monat is doch nen fairer preis für nen nettes Game. Der TE hat nie etwas zu wow gesagt und alles flamt ihn deswegn. mich wunderts eher das er nich noch geschriebn hat wie billig die grafik aussieht in rom weil das is wirklich heftig.

hinzu kommen noch solche typen die mit mimimi anfangen Hallo? is das nen kindergarten hier?


----------



## Carcharoth (18. März 2009)

Habt euch lieb, oder es gibt Liebe vom Banhammer :>


----------



## Toeppi (18. März 2009)

Jetzt mal wirklich, Ohmnia hat recht!
Alle anderen jedoch auch.  ^^

Der große Unterschied ist ich "kann" wenn ich will, ROM ohne Kosten spielen. Und nun, Ohmnia, zeig mir wie das bei WoW geht....?

Ob jemand gut oder der Beste in einem Game ist hängt meist von der Zeit ab die er in das Game investiert. Guck Dir die ganzen Experten an die mit einem Ebay Account WoW zocken, laufen rum wie der Lich King persöhnlich, bekommen aber in jedem Arena Kampf auf die Ömme!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbrk (18. März 2009)

Also hab RoM durch die Buffed-Shows entdeckt, zocke es noch nicht warte auf morgen wenn die Box erscheint und wir von einem Gold-Status-Game reden den bis jetzt war alles nur Open-Beta und das darf man nicht vergessen.

Und in einer Open-Beta eines Free-to-Play-Games kann es auch mal schnel sein das alles dahin ist sagen wir durch Server Reset oder Frogster hätte ne runde Ninja-Looter gespielt und gesagt es wir haben Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung neu überschlagen und das Lohnt sich für uns nicht Türen zu und alles Geld weg was hätteste den dann gemacht bestimmt genauso rum geheult.

Es tut mir leid wer in einer Beta Geld in ein Spiel investiert aber das sollte man sich vorher überlegen und nicht danach alle Foren zu diesem Thema voll Spamen.

/close


----------



## RuyLopez (18. März 2009)

rom is halt nur nen billiger wow abklatsch. und dann noch der itemshop, geld für virtuelle items hinlegen? ohne mich. da passt etwas grundsätzliches nicht.


----------



## Max der Orc (18. März 2009)

Irgendwie müssen die doch auch die Entwicklung usw. bezahlen, ist doch nicht so das WOW kostenlos ist, ich finde den Shop in ordnung, man kann sich ja wirklich fast alles auch ohne Shop erkämpfen


----------



## Amor (18. März 2009)

omm wow hat bis jetzt mir mehr als1500,-euro gekostet

einfache rechnung 2AC 26eus mal 56 Monate plus 60eus wow standart plus 64eus wow Bc plus 66eus wow wolk
sind ja nur 1646 euros 

soviel zur abzoge von rom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefenderX (18. März 2009)

RuyLopez schrieb:


> rom is halt nur nen billiger wow abklatsch. und dann noch der itemshop, geld für virtuelle items hinlegen? ohne mich. da passt etwas grundsätzliches nicht.




Mann Mann Mann du Klappspaten. Einzig ein  WoW2 lässt sich mit WoW vergleichen lern das mal und auch die anderen Klugscheisser. Genauso kotzen mich Typen an die meine  das irgendwas aus WoW geklaut oder geklont ist . Leute ihr habt keine Ahnung...

Ich zocke seit mittlerweile über 7 Jahre mmorpgs und es ist aus meiner Sicht so das Blizzard die besten elemente anderer Games in sich vereint hat, nich andere Games haben also von WoW geklont sondern WoW von diversen anderen.  Der unterscjied ist nur  das es WoW erfolgreich geschafft hat über lange Zeit . Allerdings ist WoW derzeit deher ausgelutscht und in eriner Degenerationsphase daran ändern auch nichts die steigenden Spielerzahlen. WoW hat seinen Horizont überschritten und hat jene die das Spiel einst gross gemacht haben grössteils vertrieben da Schneesturm durch anziehen diverser Kiddies mehr und mehr an Niveau verloren hat.

Schlecht ist das Game trotzdem nicht aber leider nciht mehr die Oberklasse wenn man die Qualität sprechen lässt.Denke kaum das ich  mehr Geld hinblättern würde wenn ich in 6 Monaten mal 20-30 Euro ausgeben sollte als wenn ich in dieser Zeit Abogebühren entrichten müsste. Bisher habe ich net einen müden Euro hingeblättert noch net man Phiriusmünzwn und bin grösstenteils zufrieden...

Ist halt so wer keine Ahnung hat sollte besser die Klappe halten (und das sagt jemand der über 2 Jahre in WoW investiert hat un nochmal 2 -3 Jahre in anderen mmorpgs die monatliche kosten enthielten....abgesehen davon habe ich schon etliche F2P -Games angespielt)..

Gruß
DefenderX


----------



## Ohmnia (18. März 2009)

Mikron schrieb:


> Dummschwätzer Nummer 2 .
> Und das in einem Forumsbeitrag *LOL*
> 
> (Permanent Mount kostet keine 14€)
> ...



199 Diamanten für n Permmount 200 dias kosten wieviel? Sorry ich hab 14 Franken gemeint + 50% Pay-per-call = 21 Franken = 14 Euro!


Ich sagte nie was von müssen, ich sagte lediglich wenn man das selbe wie in Wow WILL müsste man 200 Euro hinblättern, müsste und muss ist nunmal nicht das Selbe!


----------



## Volkano (18. März 2009)

@Amor ja alda du bist nicht der einzigste der das aussgegen hat.... das ist in wow halt fair ... Jeder zahlt und bekommt das selbe ... und nicht der, der mehr zahlt hat besser upgrades oder so



naja aber so aufregen muss man sich auch nicht 

ich bin auch einer der seine hobbys mit sehr viel ehrgeiz betreibt ..

deshalb habe ich das spiel nicht mal angetestet .. find das auch abzocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lieber monatliche gebühren einführen und ggf. kostenlose accs aber die hat schlechter sind das ist dann ihr pech.. aber das ist lachhaft das einer der 100 &#8364; im Monat ausgibt besser dran ist, als einer der nur 20 &#8364; ausgibt (ausgeben kann)

natürlich wird das spiel mit dem shop finanziert da kann man wieder nix dagegen sagen..

naja wer das geld locker hat soll es halt machen ! wenn nicht finger weg von dem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rechtschreibfehler etc. dürft ihr behalten grad wenig zeit muss fitness 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg
volkan


----------



## Schlamm (18. März 2009)

RuyLopez schrieb:


> rom is halt nur nen billiger wow abklatsch. und dann noch der itemshop, geld für virtuelle items hinlegen? ohne mich. da passt etwas grundsätzliches nicht.


Was ein Schwachsinn. Sry, aber das hört sich nach jemanden an der RoM geladen hat und bissher satte 5 Minuten gespielt hat, oder gar nicht....


----------



## Squizzl (18. März 2009)

ich hab kein Problem Geld in nen Game zu stecken, ob monatliche Gebühren oder Itemshop is mir relativ egal nur ähm ich zahle kein Geld für ein derart veraltetes Grafikungeheuer was zum großteil aus grinden ( kill dies kill das ) und sträuchersammen besteht.

da kann ich gleich in den wald gehn pilze sammeln...


----------



## Ohmnia (18. März 2009)

Squizzl schrieb:


> ich hab kein Problem Geld in nen Game zu stecken, ob monatliche Gebühren oder Itemshop is mir relativ egal nur ähm ich zahle kein Geld für ein derart veraltetes Grafikungeheuer was zum großteil auf grinden ( kill dies kill das ) und sträuchersammen besteht.
> 
> da kann ich gleich in den wald gehn pilze sammeln...




Welch nettes Wort.. Grafikungeheuer^^ noch ein ständig ruckelndes vorne dran, dann passt's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (18. März 2009)

Ich mag Itemshops nicht. Die Gründe nennst du.

Aber von den MMOs, welche ich bisher gespielt habe und welche einen Itemshop besitzen, finde ich RoM noch am fairsten.

Klar, irgend welche Vorteile wird man sich immer durch einen Item Shop "erkaufen" können. Die Frage ist nur wie groß diese sind. Und im RoM gibt es zwar auch Dinge, welche so mancher als Unfair bezeichnet, aber imho ist es doch recht ausgeglichen.

Was mich mehr stört (und da kann mich dir wohl anschließen) ist der Hype, den Buffed vertritt. Aber wie war es bei Warhammer, wie bei Age of Conan, wie bei LotRO ... Buffed rutscht hier leider in eine Richtung die mir (und wohl so manchem anderen) gar nicht gefällt. Und wenn ich mir das aktuelle Buffed-Magazin anschaue muss ich sagen ich bin sehr enttäuscht. 
Aber ausführliche Kritik gehört dann wohl eher in einen anderen Thread.


----------



## real-exito (18. März 2009)

Es kommt meiner meinung darauf an, wie man sich anstellt. Bei uns in der Gilde gibt es die hardcore shopper und welche die keine euros zahlen bzw. ein gewisses limit vergleichbar mit monatlichen kosten nicht übersteigen.

jeder der dias besitzt hat nicht automatisch das beste equipment. die enchants müssen gefarmt werden um die items besser zu machen.  da gibt es schnell 500k oder 100 dias für, wenn man ein cleanes enchants besitzt. 

das ingame gold ist mind. genauso wichtig wie dias. ich finde es sogar wichtiger...

es hat jeder spieler die chance an dias zu kommen... das sogar relativ schnell.... klar bekommen die shop user den vorteil ihre items schneller zu verbessern, aber irgendeinen vorteil muss es geben....

sonst gibt es im item shop nicht viel was einem einen vorteil verschafft... 

makellose fusionsteine - ok kosten aber auch ne menge....
aufwertung für rüssi, waffe, schmuck - ja bringt viel aber es gibt auch welche für gold zu kaufen - der einzige vorteil ist, dass das item nicht zerstört werden kann...
goldener hammer - bringt eine menge... aber auch nur wenn man es auf jedem teil hat... - also ein teurer spass....

wenn man geschickt ist und genau weiss wer dias kauft und mit den leuten ins geschäft kommt - hat relativ schnell gutes equipment....
ob nun gildenintern oder per zonenchat...(worldchat kostet)

deshalb kann man das argument in die tonne treten... wenn ihr nur online seit um dailys zu machen questen leveln ohne leute kennenzulernen solltet ihr vielleicht an euren sozialen fähigkeiten arbeiten.... 

wenn man nicht viel zeit hat und nur selten eine grp findet... sollte man nicht den gedanken haben an die shop user oder hardcore spielern mithalten zu können. das ist aber in jedem spiel gleich....


für hardcore spieler ist der shop eine gefährliche sache... wenn man wirklich 24/7 online ist und täglich versucht sein equip zu verbessern... wird es schwer dem itemshop zu widerstehen....

kommt natürlich auch darauf an, in wie weit man mit seiner klasse zufrieden ist... aber wenn man ein neues teil fertig hat und einen unterschied sieht der es in sich hat ... kann die sucht/gier nach besseren items überhand nehmen... 

da sollte man evtl. erstmal einen abstand vom spiel nehmen und in ruhe drüber nachdenken....


ich persönlich benutze den shop und habe schon eine ganze menge investiert... solange man in seinem gesetzten limit bleibt ist es ok.... wenn ich das überschreite höre ich auf.... 
aber soweit ist es nicht und das spiel bringt sehr viel spass... 
und wer sagt das er mit 50 nichts zu tun hat... sollte sich mit dem umwandler und seinen items beschäftigen... denn es gibt immer etwas zu verbessern.... 

so wünsche allen einen frohen start beim release ....


----------



## pixler (18. März 2009)

Hm spiele selbst rom, noch net 50 ( erst 45/35) und mir fällt auch auf, dass die item shop preise recht hoch sind. Zudem kommt man ohne geld ausziegeben net weit. Dabei muss man auch net wenig blechen. So fusionssteine aus dem shop kosten auch über 30 dias (glaube soagr 38), was in geld umgerechnet auf schon mehr als 1 euro sind. Zudme brauch man schon ein paar fusiosnsteine und Waffen/schmucksteine um nen gutes eq zu bekommen. Da kommt schon was an geld zusammen. Habe nichts gegen den itemshop aber die preise sind wenn man sich die mal ansieht recht hoch. Vllt gibt sich das auch irgendwann.


----------



## Max der Orc (18. März 2009)

Ich finde man wird aber auch so gut "beschenkt" man bekommt für jedes Level eine kl. Aufmerksamkeit, das motiviert


----------



## Archorus (18. März 2009)

Also ich denke mal, der wirkliche Unterschied ist hier durch das Spielverhalten gegeben. Für den Hardcore-Spieler mit großer Gilde, der seinen halben Tag mit WoW verbringt (ja, Übertreibung), ist der ItemShop natürlich vollkommen "unfair". Das ist nun zwar die lautstarkeste Truppe, aber nicht unbedingt die größte. Nun gibt es aber eben auch viele Gelegenheitsspieler, die eben vielleicht mal nur abends 2 Stunden spielen wollen und vielleicht trotzdem mal irgendwann über Level 20 hinaus kommen wollen. Und wenn die sich den Spielspaß eben über Items, die die gewonnenen XP/TP erhöhen, erhalten oder vergrößern können, ist das doch vollkommen ok. Ich halte es auch für viel fairer, denn hier ist jeder selbst verantwortlich und vor allem fehlt vollkommen der psychologische Druck, das Maximale für seine 13 Euro im Monat herausholen zu müssen. Ich finde RoM klasse. Was die Entwickler hier auf die Beine gestellt haben und gratis zur Verfügung stellen wollen: Hut ab, das ist der richtige Weg für die Zukunft der Online-Spiele. Und ich denke, das wird sich auf mittlere Sicht hin auch so durchsetzen. 

Aber: WoW wird noch lange die Nase vorn behalten und das ist doch auch ok. Ich spiele jetzt schon sehr lange die Beta und bin einer der unwichtigen Gelegenheitsspieler und kann dabei nur sagen: Adé WoW - Du bringst mir nix, was RoM mir nicht auch bietet... aber das ist hier so ein bissel wie die Wahl zwischen katholischer und evangelischer Kirche. Bei WoW muss der monatliche Ablass gezahlt werden, bei RoM muss man nur beten. Da muss jeder wissen, was er besser findet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (18. März 2009)

Lawomy schrieb:


> Hallöchen. Wo der CS Shop unfair sein soll, kann ich auch nicht erkennen. Und wenn vor meiner Nase ein aufgemotzter 50iger einen Weltboss alleine legt, empfinde ich weder Neid noch Bewunderung. Der tut mir eher Leid, dass er für sein Ego es nötig hat derart zu prollen.



Macht keinen Spaß... Wie auf nem P-Server in WoW... Geht n Schurke MC rein und killt Raggi solo Oo



Schlamm schrieb:


> Was ein Schwachsinn. Sry, aber das hört sich nach jemanden an der RoM geladen hat und bissher satte 5 Minuten gespielt hat, oder gar nicht....



/sign
Und dazu scheinbar nicht weis, dass WoW 13 Euro monatlich kostet...
Wofür zahlt man die denn? Ganz sicher nicht um an Equip zu kommen oder zu lvln oder?^^


----------



## Mikron (18. März 2009)

Ohmnia schrieb:


> 199 Diamanten für n Permmount 200 dias kosten wieviel? Sorry ich hab 14 Franken gemeint + 50% Pay-per-call = 21 Franken = 14 Euro!
> 
> 
> Ich sagte nie was von müssen, ich sagte lediglich wenn man das selbe wie in Wow WILL müsste man 200 Euro hinblättern, müsste und muss ist nunmal nicht das Selbe!




oh ok , sorry . Dann habe ich das falsch verstanden !!!

So passt es schon eher


----------



## Mydia (18. März 2009)

14€ für ein Reittier is heftig, aber es geht um vieles billiger. 
Habe mir heute, wegen der -30% Aktion, 2000 Diamanten (52,49€) bestellt. Nun nur noch darauf warten, das es den Treuen Rappen im Sonderangebot gibt. Dann komme ich auf einen Preis von 2,63€. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies empfinde ich dann dann nicht als Abzocke, allerdings braucht man dafür eine KK.

lg Mydia


----------



## dd2ren (18. März 2009)

ich habe mir auch mal 2000 bestellt .. bei 30% rabatt muss man zuschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie du allerdings auf 2,63 kommst ist mir ein rätsel bin aber jetzt auch zu faul zu rechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich würde mir das auch für 15 euro kaufen .. wäre mir egal .. man hats doch dann dauerhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mydia (18. März 2009)

Im Sonderangebot sinkt der Preis um 50%, somit kostet der Treue Rappe 100 Dias. Bei einem Preis von 52,49€ für 2000 Dias, sind das 2,63€ für das Reittier.

lg Mydia


----------



## Liyoa (18. März 2009)

Das Spiel ist klasse, habe auch schon Diamanten bestellt. Heute für 30 % Rabatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Rest: Von Nichts kommt nichts. Viel Spaß beim betteln


----------



## Ozymandiaskdk (18. März 2009)

Vor 2 Monaten 50/48 oder so feine Arbeit. wie man sieht , kommt langeweile ins Spiel. vlt. wäre es besser etwas ruhiger zu spielen.
Wenn Du so schnell auf max gehen kannst solltest Du vlt. sich als tester bewerben u. damit geld verdienen mit dem Du dann vlt. die supersachen aus der I-Shop finanzieren kannst.
bitte nicht neidisch werden auf die die es sich leisten können im I-Shop  sich super sachen zu kaufen.
 WoW dies ist die ewige abzocke , verwende dieses geld im I-Shop von RoM dann haben wir alle was davon he he^^


----------



## pixler (18. März 2009)

Hm ich finde den item shop ja für spieler die nicht sehr viel zeit haben und sich so EP/TP tränker/wasauchimmer oder anderes zeugs was das spielen erleichtert. Nur Auf 50 ist man auf manche sachen aus dem shop angewiesen, welche durch die marken unmöglich zu erfarmen sind. Über 1000 marken für einen fusionsstein, da brauch man übe rnen montat um die steine und aufrüstungszeug für 1 teil zusammen zu bekommen. Finde das nen bissel übertreiben


----------



## XenRa (18. März 2009)

Ich habe nicht alle Antworten gelesen, ich habe angefangen mit dem Ersteller des Thema hier und danach wurde mir schlecht!
Immer wieder echtes Geld echtes Geld, meine Fresse Leute zahlen seit 4 Jahren Echtes Geld z.b. für WoW das sie die Erlaubnis haben das Spiel was sie eh schon kaufen mussten Spielen zu dürfen ist das Fair?
Lass doch RoM , Rom sein die machen ihr Geld mit dem ITEM Shop ist doch gut und recht und jedem seine Sache ob er das hinlegen will oder nicht.

Kein Spieler wird verpflichtet jeden Monat eine anzahl Euro rauszuhauen damit du weiterspielen kannst.
Die Entwickler des Spiels müssen auch irgendwie ihr Geld machen und wen du keine Teuren Spiele raushaust oder Monatliche Gebühren verlangst verdienst du nix und kannst die Entwickler net bezahlen ist doch ganz normal.
und so wie ich das sehe ist der Item schon net mal so entscheident wie ich das sehe man kann auch viele sachen mit dem Daily Münzen kaufen und so auch viele Tolle sachen dazu hollen also sehe ich das Pro. net.

Entweder man gibt das Geld aus wen man es will oder man benutzt die Münzen aus den Daily was halt einige Tage dauert- also bleibt alles im lot.

So wer mich Flamen wird soll mir ne PN schicken da ich hier nix mehr lesen werde.
Den wen einem ein Spiel net gefällt gut und recht geschmäcker sind verschieden und daher soll jeder das Spielen was er will oder lieber mal wieder Raus gehen.
Noch einen guten Abend wünsche ich allen!!!


----------



## Miamoto (18. März 2009)

Findet ihr es fair, was nen Refrain.

Ich finde der Text vom TE könnte in einen Songtext passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich gönn mir mal die Freiheit diesen Text in wirkliche *findet ihr es fair* Fragen umzutexten. Wenn der Kleine wüsstest das locker über 70% der Weltbevölkerung um ihr überleben kämpfen ...

Ich zitier hier nochmal nen Text von den Fanta4: "Ich glaub absolut an gar nichts, denn das hab ich hinter mir." 

Findet ihr es fair, dass mio. Menschen an Hunger sterben?
Findet ihr es fair, dass mio. Menschen verdursten?
Findet ihr es fair, dass mio. Menschen kein Dach über dem Kopf haben?
Findet ihr es fair, dass mio. Menschen wegen ihres Glaubens verfolgt werden?
...
..
.

naja, findet ihr es fair *träller* und findet ihr das fair *träller* und ich finde vieles auch nich fair. Naja krasser Text, sry hierfür.


----------



## woifisauer (18. März 2009)

iladrion schrieb:


> Vor 2 Monaten hattest du bereits einen 50/48 Char? Alle Achtung, dann musst du ja im extremst Eiltempo durch den Content durchgerauscht sein, dabei hast du vermutlich nicht viel vom Spiel gesehen, oder?
> 
> Echtes Geld ausgeben, nun, welches Spiel ist denn mal wirklich total umsonst? Browsergames? Auch da gibts mittlerweile meistens Premiumaccounts, wo die entsprechenden Spieler allerlei Vorteile bekommen.
> 
> ...



Respekt, endlich mal einer der sich auskennt, intelligenz besitzt und die wahrheit sagt. danke iladrion


----------



## Jhin (18. März 2009)

Also an den Threadersteller kann ich nur sagen: 

Du hast doch wohl nicht allen ernstes geglaubt, das die nichts verdienen wollen? Sie müssen doch für die Käufer, die echtes
Geld hinlegen, vieles attraktiver machen. Der, der bezahlt, wird immer Vorteile ziehen. Denn an ihm, dem Käufer verdienen sie. 

Verstehe also von daher deiner Aufregung gar nicht.


----------



## Khard (18. März 2009)

Wie die hier direkt anfangen mit dem WoW 12 Euro pro Monat..

Nya mal ohne beleidigend zu werden..

Ich habe RoM angespielt bis lvl 10..

es gibt da wirklich null vergleich mit WoW im Spiel..

Schon der Anfang.. man erstellt sich nen Char.. denkt sich toll, 1 Fraktion und 1ne Rasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nya okay aber mal zum Item Shop undso..

15 Euro für ein Mount ?? OK schon der gedanke daran.. das zu zahlen damit man schneller unterwegs ist..

ok.. 15 Euro.. 3 Schachteln Kippen .. 

Aber was der TE da schreibt stimmt.. wer will zeit opfern für ein kostenloses Spiel und im nachhinein dann eh nicht so gut wie andere sein, die ma eben 60 Euro ausgegeben haben für ihren Char in einem F2P Game...

----------------------------

Nya wenn ich noch ne Meinung haben darf ist das Game wirklich mit den seltsamen Spielen wie Archlord z.B unterzuordnen also ab damit in eine Mülltonne(oder Papierkorb) =D.

lg
und hört ma auf mit dem scheiß vergleich da dreht man echt durch.


----------



## Shariko (18. März 2009)

@Threadersteller:
Anscheinend haste wohl das Wichtigste übersehen, was den Itemshop angeht. Das Spiel finanziert sich darüber! Ob du etwas daraus kaufts, bleibt dir überlassen. Wenn du der Auffassung bist, gleich in oberster Liga mitzuspielen, dann wirste wohl nicht um den Itemshop drumrum kommen, aber wenn es dir nicht darauf ankommt, versteh ich ehrlich gesagt dich nicht.

Denkste denn die Abovarianten sind besser? Ja, ok, du hast alles schon im Spiel inbegriffen und mußt nur Ingamewährung hinblättern. Aber der Herr vergisst eine Kleinigkeit, nämlich dass du monatlich dein Geld dafür latzt. Im Endeffekt unterscheiden sich F2P und P2P nicht großartig, denn beide wollen auf ihre Art Geld verdienen. Was hast du denn gedacht?

F2P heißt nur, dass du keine monatlichen Abogebühren und nix für den Client zahlen brauchst und du nur Geld für die Sachen ausgibts, von denen du der Auffassung bist, es gebrauchen zu können. Und wenn du nix brauchst, dann zahltste auch nicht, so einfach ist das.

Und davon mal abgesehen, der Itemshop von RoM ist um einiges fairer, als so manch anderer, wo man die guten Sachen NUR aus dem Itemshop bekommt. Wie das bei Cabal Online aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen und werd ich auch nicht, weil ich es eben nicht kenne. Aber bei LC ist dies z. B. der Fall (jedenfalls von meinen letzten Wissensstand).

Also erst nachdenken und dann was sagen. Und wenn einem etwas nicht zusagt, dann sollte man auch nicht lang und breit darüber rummeckern, sondern sich etwas anderes suchen, was einem mehr Spaß macht. Denn die Geschmäcker können nun mal nicht alle gleich sein.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (18. März 2009)

XenRa schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht alle Antworten gelesen, ich habe angefangen mit dem Ersteller des Thema hier und danach wurde mir schlecht!
> Immer wieder echtes Geld echtes Geld, meine Fresse Leute zahlen seit 4 Jahren Echtes Geld z.b. für WoW das sie die Erlaubnis haben das Spiel was sie eh schon kaufen mussten Spielen zu dürfen ist das Fair?



Ja, das ist fair, Serverfarmen und ständig neuer kostenloser content bezahlen sich nicht von allein!

Bin auch der Meinung das man, wenn man RoM gerne spielt, auch mehr ausgibt im monat, als wenn man die 13€ bei wow bezahlt. Bei WoW weiß man genau was man bezahlen muß, bei RoM verliert man schnell den überblick, ach, kauf ich mir mal schnell das neue mount, oh eine rabattaktion, dann kauf ich mal dies und jenes und schon hat man 40€ und mehr im monat ausgegeben.

Finde beide Bezahlmethoden ok, solang man sich durch ein Itemshop nicht deutliche Vorteile gegenüber nichtzahlenden leuten hat.


----------



## Alwina (19. März 2009)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> Ja, das ist fair, Serverfarmen und ständig neuer kostenloser content bezahlen sich nicht von allein!
> 
> Bin auch der Meinung das man, wenn man RoM gerne spielt, auch mehr ausgibt im monat, als wenn man die 13€ bei wow bezahlt. Bei WoW weiß man genau was man bezahlen muß, bei RoM verliert man schnell den überblick, ach, kauf ich mir mal schnell das neue mount, oh eine rabattaktion, dann kauf ich mal dies und jenes und schon hat man 40€ und mehr im monat ausgegeben.
> 
> Finde beide Bezahlmethoden ok, solang man sich durch ein Itemshop nicht deutliche Vorteile gegenüber nichtzahlenden leuten hat.



Wer dabei den Überblick verliert kann schlicht und einfach nicht mit Geld umgehen


----------



## Archonlord (19. März 2009)

lass die leute ihr crap-game spielen und sich toll finden (und abzocken) ich habs auch aufgegeben...


----------



## Merinea (19. März 2009)

Zu Khard kann ich nur sagen was sind den 13 euro für wow im monat??? das sind auch 3 schachteln kippen.

Solche vergleiche hinken etwas glaub ich.

Nebenbei bist du nicht gezwungen 15 euro fürn perma mount zu löhnen.
Du kannst dir ja auch wie schon erwähnt ein mount mieten das hast du dan für ne gewisse zeit und gut is.
Sprich wo ich in wow stundelang kräuter gefarmt habe damals um genug pots herzustellen damit ihc genug kram für ini´s habe und noch was im ah verkaufen kann um mir 6k gold fürs epic fliegen mit mount zusammne zu sparen (man musste ja erst noch knapp 1000 g für normale fliegen hinlegen vorher).
Gehe ich hier farmen um mir zum beispiel mein mietmount zu hohlen.

In jedem mmorpg muss man entweder monatlich geld zahlen oder 1 mal wie in diesem fall 15 euro ausgeben fürn mount.
Und wenn man ehrlich is jenachdem welche arbeit man hat sind 15 euro schnell verdient.
Wenn ich bedenke das ich wegen meinerarbeit in wow 1 monat gebraucht habe bis ich das gold zusammne hatte.

Es ist auch die frage was sind leute bereit zu zahlen.
Es gibt auch leute die 2 oder 3 bezahl mmo´s spielen und die accoutns daueraktiv haben und dafür ca 45 euro im monat zahlen.

Ich hätte kein problem damit 10 euro im monat auszugeben und mir diamanten zu kaufen.
Und selbst wenn einer bei rabat aktionen zuschlägt irgendwann hat er soweit alles oder er brauch halt einfach länger bis er besseres equip zum aufwerten hat.
Das heißt solange gibt er halt kein geld aus.

Und naja vergleiche wie wow zu rom sind klar nich so realistisch.
Wenn ich jedoch bedenke das es blizzard nach 4 jahren net geschaft hat den spielern es zu ermöglichen ein eigenes haus zum einrichten zu haben und spiele wie rom und hdro ein solches hpusing system zu besitzen und man von blizzard hört is zu kompliziert und aufwendig kratze ich mich schon am kopf.
Da stellt sich mir die frage der ach so große blizzard konzern kriegts net auf die reihe aber ein f2p game was sich übern nen cash shop finanziert schon o.O

Von daher würde ich sagen wem das cash shop prinzip net zusagt und wer lieber monatlich zahlt der soll dies tun.
Und nich wie hier ins forum gehen und rummosern is abzocke bla blub.

Das wäre das gleiche als würde ich mich nach meiner wow zeit ins wowforumm begeben und rummeckern warum muss ich 13 euro monatlich blechen und andere und in china kann man für 5 euro spielen is doch unfair mimimi.

Wir müssen bei Rom selber entscheiden wieviel wir ausgeben und leute die wow spielen müssen entscheiden ob sie freiwillig mehr löhnen als leute die aus einem vieleicht net so reichem teil der erde kommen.

MFG

Merinea

p.s: Wenn ich wegen jedem f2p game was mir aus irgendnem grund net gefällt son post wie der te aufmachen würde hätte ich viel nach zu hohlen.(bei den spielen die ich schon angetestet habe)


----------



## RuyLopez (19. März 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> lass die leute ihr crap-game spielen und sich toll finden (und abzocken) ich habs auch aufgegeben...



/sign ist halt auch ne frage der intelligenz


----------



## Thedynamike (19. März 2009)

RuyLopez schrieb:


> /sign ist halt auch ne frage der intelligenz



Wer bist du, das du zu entscheiden hast, was dumm und was schlau ist?
Das ist genauso unsinnig, als würde ich sagen "Alle die RuyLopez heissen sind dumm" oder "Alle mit der Post-ID 1561226* sind blöd."
Kompletter, an den Haaren herbeigezauberter Blödsinn.

Ach, wo ist eig. der Unterschied zwischen 13€/Monat für ein P2P-Spiel oder 13€/Monat für Items in einem F2P-Spiel?
Da ihr das ja immer so gerne in euren ach so wertvollen Drogen ausrechnet: Das sind beides 2x Zigaretten / 4x Bier / 5g Gras / xy mg Heroin.



*Das bist du!


----------



## Norcaine (19. März 2009)

@ TE: Da meldet sich wohl grade ein Hartz 4ler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spaß beseite.... die möglichkeit sich über rl-geld seinen char aufzumöbeln halte ich ansich für eine gute idee... warum?
Nun, man nehme den 24/7 zocker... seines zeichens arbeitslos, student ohne perspektive oder hartz4ler der aufgegeben hat...., diese leute werden auf rom 24/7 zocken (wie zuvoe ggf wow oder war...)
und immer im vorteil gegenüber den "gelegenheitsspielern" sein....

Es verhält sich so wie schon zum endcontent bei wow.... du hast deinen mainchar und ggf einen twink.... als "causual" hast die nicht unbedingt die möglichkeit mit den anderen mithalten zu können, 
bzw mitspielen zu können, weil du...

a) nicht das passende gear hast
b) nicht das passende gear hast und deswegen ein schlechter spieler bist
c) nicht das passende gear hast und deswegen ein schlechter spieler bist, der die grp eh nur aufhält....

(beweusst so geschrieben)....

Wenn man nun aber die mögliochkeit hat, sich für bares seinen char mitspielfähig zu machen, sei es gold zu kaufen ect... dann halte ich das für eine gute idee, anschluss halten zu könen....
Und btw... was interessiert mich geld? ich arbeite 12-14 stunden am tag und hab soviel davon, das ich da auch locker einiges in ein spiel investerien könnte, sofern ich das denn wollte.....


----------



## Alpax (19. März 2009)

Kompletter Schwachsinn

Niemand ist genötigt Diamanten zu kaufen und selbst wenn

2000 Diamanten kosten normal 75 Euro
300 das atm beste Mount ... sagen wir (aufgerundet) 13 Euro für ein Mount  ... das entspricht einen Monat WoW

okay .. in wow wurden die mounts jetzt billiger darum vlt. ein schlechter vergleich aber man muss beachten das man in Rom dafür mounts ohne levelcap usen kann... und wer den itemshop nicht mag kann sich auch ein pferd mieten ... 

alles im allen finde ich rom besser als wow atm... und finde den item-shop eine bereicherung die jeder nutzen sollte (aber nat. nicht muss) .. das ist ja das gute .. und wer sich z.B. 2000 diamaten kauft zahlt wie gesagt 75 euro .. das wären .. sagen wir 6 Monate wow ... allerdings kann man mit 2000 diamanten viel länger als 6 monate auskommen wie man nicht schwendet.

Ich spare mir das Fullquote aber ... http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1560228 ... 100% sign


----------



## iladrion (19. März 2009)

RuyLopez schrieb:


> /sign ist halt auch ne frage der intelligenz



Wie dein Beitrag beweist, ja....

Gibt's in diesem Forum keine Möglichkeiten Trolle und andere Hirnakrobaten zu ignorieren??


----------



## EisblockError (19. März 2009)

UnicoNoco schrieb:


> Jedem seine Meinung!
> 
> Ich lass mir durch sowas jedoch nicht die Lust am spielen nehmen.
> Bin selber in diesem Levelbereich und mich frustet an RoM eigentlich
> ...



glaub ich nicht, wenn du viel SRO gezockt hast wie ich xfire entnehme.




Veged schrieb:


> das wichtigste ist doch aber, dass du vielleicht im endgame einmalig - sagen wir einfach - 20&#8364; ausgeben wirst. lass es 30 sein.
> der punkt ist jedoch, dass du vorher keinen cent bezahlen musstest um auf das max level zu gelangen, während du in anderen spielen jeden monat um die 13&#8364; latzen musst um überhaupt ins endgame zu kommen.
> da finde ich die methode von rom wesentlich gelungener.



Das will er doch nur sagen: Rom ist KEIN!F2P spiel


----------



## Thedynamike (19. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Das will er doch nur sagen: Rom ist KEIN!F2P spiel



Oh schreck! Bisher musste ich noch nichts bezahlen. Wann kommt die Rechnung?


----------



## EisblockError (19. März 2009)

Toeppi schrieb:


> Ob jemand gut oder der Beste in einem Game ist hängt meist von der Zeit ab die er in das Game investiert. Guck Dir die ganzen Experten an die mit einem Ebay Account WoW zocken, laufen rum wie der Lich King persöhnlich, bekommen aber in jedem Arena Kampf auf die Ömme!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann man bei RoM auch machen, und jetzt?

Naja im lvn braucht man vllt kein Geld ausgeben aber im PvP 100% oder du bottest oder du hast kein leben, genauso war das in allen anderen F2P spielen auch


----------



## EisblockError (19. März 2009)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Oh schreck! Bisher musste ich noch nichts bezahlen. Wann kommt die Rechnung?



Das ist nicht meine these sondern seine


----------



## Lurka (19. März 2009)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Da ihr das ja immer so gerne in euren ach so wertvollen Drogen ausrechnet: Das sind beides 2x Zigaretten / 4x Bier / 5g Gras / xy mg Heroin.



5 G so billig? Mein lieber Scholli, hast noch was übrig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (19. März 2009)

@TE. Ja, finde ich fair.


----------



## Ceilyn (19. März 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Kompletter Schwachsinn
> 
> Niemand ist genötigt Diamanten zu kaufen und selbst wenn
> 
> ...



Aber mal ehrlich, in einem monat wow, war oder was auch immer, erreiche ich fuer die 13 Euro mehr, als mir ein mount zu holen. O.ô 
ich bezahle da so viel fuer EINE sache, wie ich woanders einen ganzen monat zahle. ich glaub net, dass mich ein mount einen ganzen monat lang gluecklich machen wuerde und weiterbringen wuerd o.ô


----------



## Darkchaos (19. März 2009)

Ich halt Onlinerollenspiel  wie WoW WAR AcO für   Pure Abzocke  RoM   ist eigentlich ne Mischung aus Wow und GW  und macht riesen Spaß  ich wird nicht gezwungen  Geld aus zu geben wie bei andern  Spiele und halt es da her nicht für abzocke. Ich hab  4 Jahre  Wow gezockte   macht  624 € + Kaufe des spieles & Addons macht noch mal 100 € das ist abzocke. RoM  biete mir dasselbe wie wow und noch einiges mehr und Koste nicht.


----------



## dd2ren (19. März 2009)

manche erzählen echt ein stuss das einem schlecht wird !   RoM ist F2P ! keiner zwingt euch geld auszugeben .,. keiner zwingt euch die höchsten werte im spiel haben zu müssen .. wer natürlich so fanatisch ist und itemgeil und alles sofort haben muss ist soll halt von mir aus paar 100 euro bezahlen mir egal ..selbst schuld... keiner zwingt euch hier so ein mist zu schreiben also behaltet doch einfach eure meinung für euch und spielt euer wow wo ihr wirklich bezahlen müsst .. langsam kann ich es nicht mehr lesen und zweifle an den leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (19. März 2009)

OHA wie behindert isn das???
ein riesen großer grund mehr das spiel niemals anzurühren. wo bleibt dann noch die fairness? menschen mit viel geld wie etwa millionäre rennen am miesesten rum und menschne mit weniger geld müssen dafür sehr viel zeit reinstecken. wo bleibt dann noch die freude über das hart erkämpfte item wenn der andre das mitn paar euros bekommen hat. ne also das is echt total arm, wo wird da noch der skill erfragt? man ich will doch kein game spielen wo ich alles in arsch geschoben bekomme. is schon schlimm genug das die raid-innis in wow schon so einfach geworden sind. aba das geht ja ma gar net!
lg
PS: und lasst ma die leude flamen wenn se wollen. das isn forum wo man diskutieren kann und seine meinung offenkundig amchen kann. wer hier irgendwas labert von flame bla der is hier falsch und checkt den sinn dieses forums net^^


----------



## Samiross (19. März 2009)

Natürlich is das ein Forum in dem Diskutiert wird, aber ist es nicht eine Frage der Wortwahl ob ein Beitrag adäquat ist?
Ein Forum ist meiner meinung nach keine Talkshow beziehungsweise sollte keine sein.

Und ja ich finde es fair mit mehr Geld mehr Chancen zu haben wo (also im Reallife) is das anders?
Okay RoM ist ein Spiel aber der Mensch ist es eigentlich gewöhnt sich Komfort oder ähnliches für teuer Geld zu kaufen.


----------



## Yiraja (19. März 2009)

Poker schrieb:


> Warum heulst du rum und machst das Spiel schlecht? Mir gefällt das Game und wenn ich Geld übrig hab gebe ichs gern auch ma aus und wenn nicht is es auch nicht schlimm das ich schwächer bin wie andere!
> 
> Du bist einer von denen die bestimmt IMMER und am besten als erstes oben mitmischen wollen...klar das Rom sich über solche Spieler am meisten freut^^ Es wird keiner gezwungen was zu kaufen also kann man Rom bicht schlecht machen.



der hat kein geld für den itemshop hartz4 ftw ^^, deswegen heult der.
aber ma spaß bei seite ich find den hype um rom eig ganz normal un dadurch kommen ja auch dauernd neue leute zum spiel un je mehr leute desto mehr spaß macht das spiel doch ! un bei wow gabs au kein item shop da hats zum teil auch ewig gedauert sich wat zu farmen also warum nich auch bei rom, und 
wer halt weniger zeit hat kauft im item shop is doch ne nette alternative.


----------



## Schlamm (19. März 2009)

Im Grunde kann man doch entscheiden ob RoM für einen jetzt ein f2p-Game ist oder nicht. Um später ganz oben mitzuspielen, denke ich ist der Shop bestimmt notwenig. 
Aber das wollen ja gar net alle.


----------



## DORNI-NET (19. März 2009)

Es ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach Leuts 

1.) der der es Spielen will soll es Spielen
2.) der der dabei geld ausgeben will soll Geld ausgeben
3.) der der kein Geld augeben will/kann soll den andern die es machen das Spiel nicht schlecht reden

und ausserdem hier gilt wie überall:
Zeit ist Geld

also entweder Zeit investieren oder Geld investieren

Das wichtigste ist doch das der zeitvertreib Computerspielen spass machen soll und ich für meinen Teil muss sagen das ist bei ROM für mich gegeben


----------



## AloneInTheDeep (19. März 2009)

UnicoNoco schrieb:


> Also ich habe bisher keinen Cent ausgegeben.
> Habe mir ingame aber dennoch die folgenden Items zugelegt:
> 
> Permanentmount "Schlachtross"
> ...


Woher, ohne Geld auszugeben? Droppt das iwo?


----------



## HIRCUJA (19. März 2009)

AloneInTheDeep schrieb:


> Woher, ohne Geld auszugeben? Droppt das iwo?




Leute Fragen die Dias haben und dir diese Sachen für Ingame Gold kaufen/verkaufen. 

PS: Der erste Patch war schon da 1822 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu mich auf 10 Uhr*


----------



## AloneInTheDeep (19. März 2009)

Achso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, ich lad den Patch jetzt auch mal.
Man, meine Boxed-Version wäre eig gestern angekommen, nur meine Schwester hat dem Postboten nicht aufgemacht, weshalb ich jetzt bzw. meine Mama zur Post rennen darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HIRCUJA (19. März 2009)

jaja ich kenne das mit Schwestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und -> Geil nacher sofort meinen Kundi aus dem Eisfach holt um zu schaun ob stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Patchnotes 1822 enhalten die ersten Anpassungen für Kundschafter. Geplant: jede Woche weitere Balancing-Patches.



https://twitter.com/RoM_DE


----------



## Edding8045 (19. März 2009)

Warum jammern hier paar rum ey das Game kostet keinen Cent und wenn man der Meinung ist das man weil man soviel Geld investiert hat unfair behandelt wird welches natürlich nur den seine subjektive Meinung wiederspiegelt kann man eine Funktion nutzen die jede Software besitzt diese nennt sich Uninstall.


----------



## UnicoNoco (19. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht, wenn du viel SRO gezockt hast wie ich xfire entnehme.




Das bezog sich auf RoM, nicht auf SRO!


----------



## AloneInTheDeep (19. März 2009)

Wo gibts die Patchnotes?


----------



## HIRCUJA (19. März 2009)

https://twitter.com/RoM_DE


----------



## Sarinja (19. März 2009)

HIRCUJA schrieb:


> https://twitter.com/RoM_DE



Und wie komm ich von da auf die genauen Patchnotes zu 1822? Sry kapiere das nicht, danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Fusssi (19. März 2009)

Yiraja schrieb:


> der hat kein geld für den itemshop hartz4 ftw ^^, deswegen heult der.......



Ob Spaß oder nicht, wer so argumentiert ist ja mal nen ganz armes Würstchen. Hast Du mit deinen 20 Jahren schon mal selbst Geld verdient oder hast dein Abi immer noch nich geschafft und Mutti zahlt alles?

Aber zum Thema: Für Leute die gelegendlich einfach nur mal zocken wollen is das system klasse.

ABER: Für Leute die mit Ihrem Geld nicht umgehen können, ich sag nur Handy, kann das leicht zur Kostenfalle werden. Und es werden auch die Zeiten kommen in denen es heißt "Ich zahle schließlich warum kann der blöde casual das selbe haben wie ich ohne zu zahlen", dann kann sich das schnell ändern mit der Zugänglichkeit von Items ohne gekauftem Gold oder Diamanten.

Und eins ist mal sicher: Die Item-, Dmg- und Hpgeilheit wird auch RoM irgendwann erreichen, das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Und je erfolgreicher das Game wird um so wahrscheinlicher!

Dabei geht es mir nur um das Kostensystem! Das ist keine Aussage über die qualität des Spiels, also braucht Ihr mit Gegenargumentationen auf der Schiene garnicht anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Samiross (23. März 2009)

Reeth schrieb:


> wo bleibt dann noch die freude über das hart erkämpfte item wenn der andre das mitn paar euros bekommen hat. ne also das is echt total arm, wo wird da noch der skill erfragt?



Der Mensch wächst mit seinen Herausforderungen, soll heißen, dass es meiner Meinung nach erst recht Skill braucht einen starken Char im Endgame zu haben und es mit den ganzen "ich kauf mir mein Equip aus Mamas Brieftasche" kiddies aufzunehmen.

Wer nich damit klarkommt das es Menschen gibt die einfach genug Kohle haben um Unsummen im Cashshop zu verbraten, bzw. nicht die Hemmung zu besitzen nen Haufen Penunzen für Pixelklekse hiunzublättern, hat in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft nix verloren (siehe vorheriger Post von mir).
Basta


----------



## Tardok (23. März 2009)

Reeth schrieb:


> wo bleibt dann noch die freude über das hart erkämpfte item wenn der andre das mitn paar euros bekommen hat.



Das ist so aber nicht richtig, man kann zwar schlechte items besser machen, aber man MUSS gute items besser machen um wirklich was zu reißen, man kann sich kein equip kaufen, sondern nur items, die das bereits gute equip verbessern.


----------



## Samiross (23. März 2009)

/sign


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. März 2009)

Verstehe die Aufregung net wirklich, im Asiatischen Raum ist F2P was ganz normales, siehe WoW das läuft dort auch ohne Monatsabos sondern man zahlt nur für die Zeit in der man Spielen will.
RoM bietet sehr viel was der Itemshop bietet auch gegen die Dailymünzen an, d.h. das Hardcoregamer ihr Permamount etc mit Münzen bezahlen, Casualgamer hingegen mieten oder sich das eben wenn sie WOLLEN per Dias kaufen. 
Wobei ich zurzeit auch eher der Casualgamer bin und halt mit der autolauffunktion afk an mein Ziel komme ohne Mount.
Taschenplatz muss man mieten gegen Dias ok aber ma ehrlich ich bekomme im Haus ne kostenlose Lagerkiste ich hab n Bankfach und kann auch manch Items in die Itemshoptasche packen und hab so keine Platzprobleme. Dafür lauf ich halt öfter zum Housekeeper na und?
Warum soll ich mir meine Highendwaffen aufrüsten gegen Dias? Es gibt genug andre dies auch nicht tun und dann macht man halt ne gute Gruppe oder Gilde da gleicht sich das imbaroxxor halt aus is halt dann so das man taktischer spielen muss statt holodoro durchzurushen.
WOOOOOOOOOOW wie unfair.....
Es wird immer einen geben der besser ist als ich mein Gott, das is im wahren leben so und auch in virtuellen Welten.
Ich finds unfair das manche Popstars Groupies und Kohle in den Arsch geschoben kriegen und ich nicht. Ich finds unfair das manche Leute mehr Geld haben un n größeres Haus und schnelleres Auto...
Ich hab "Reallife" jetzt auf lvl28 gespielt und ich finde das Spiel sowas von beschiss... und unfair...
Merkt ihr eigentlich in euren Wahn noch irgendwas oder ist euer letzter Funken verstand schon total verepict?


----------



## hoti82 (24. März 2009)

Pehaiel schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> war jetzt einige zeit nicht mehr hier und mir fiel direkt die neue RoM sektion hier auf und wie das Game hier gehyped wird.
> Ich hab vor 2 monaten aufgehört ( 50 schurke / 48 kundschafter ) und finde den Artikel über den ach so fairen Itemshop einfach nur
> ...


 cabal online ist toal net fair im item shop und was erwartest du eigentlich von nem mmo was free to play ist wenn du wirklich ein faires mmo suchst was nur deko zeugs im item shop verkauft zock doch domo. Dreams of mirror online da kann man sich nur haustiere oder deko kram kaufen und halt items fürs pet zu fairen preisen.

aber ich glaub einfach das du den sinn des itemshops net kennst . er soll das game am leben halten^^ so ist es schon immer gewesen bei free to play mmos. und ja es gibt günstigere und teuerer liegt ganz an den entwiklungs kosten des spiels nach einer gewissen zeit fallen die item shop preise etwas. und du bist nicht gezwungen dort einzukaufen. und ich finde es gut das man lannge farmen soll. soll sich ja nicht als das über item shop monster rum rennen und alles platt walzen^^. daher denke ich wird sich dort mehr den haus kram über item shop gekauft als irgend ein unterstützendes item was man sich auch durch quests oder berufe herstellen kann.

Du hast gar keine ahnung was abzocke ist und was nicht. ich spiele rom schon  seit ein paar tagen und muss sagen. für was übereuip das game soll fun machen^^ mehr nicht.


----------



## todesstern (24. März 2009)

an alle die die WoW mit Rom vergleichen mit den kosten emm habt ihr shcon mal daran gedacht wo zu das Abo bei wow gut ist und die kohle?
wisst ihr wie viele leute bei Blizzard arbeiten? Wisst ihr was sone Server wartung kostet? Oder ist euch scon mal auf gefallen wie FEHLERFREI wow läuft (seid jahren) 0==??? und nun vergleicht mal ein F2P die meisten Sind so was von grottenschlecht!!! Warum=? steht ja shcon auf der verpackung F2P nimand arbeitet Free ..... ich bin RoM Grad am installieren ich bin ja gespannt ob ich nicht nach 2 min wieder in wow lande  in dem sinne 

HF GL


----------



## Gabal (24. März 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> ich bin RoM Grad am installieren ich bin ja gespannt ob ich nicht nach 2 min wieder in wow lande  in dem sinne
> 
> HF GL




Offensichtlich hats dich ja schonmal mindestens eine halbe Stunde im Spiel gehalten. 

Zum Thema:

Wer im Item SHop kaufen möchte soll das tun, wer nicht, der nicht. Keiner wird zu etwas gezwungen. Es ist Free 2 Play: Jedem ist es überlassen das Spiel zu spielen oder nicht.


----------



## Archonlord (24. März 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> an alle die die WoW mit Rom vergleichen mit den kosten emm habt ihr shcon mal daran gedacht wo zu das Abo bei wow gut ist und die kohle?
> wisst ihr wie viele leute bei Blizzard arbeiten? Wisst ihr was sone Server wartung kostet? Oder ist euch scon mal auf gefallen wie FEHLERFREI wow läuft (seid jahren) 0==??? und nun vergleicht mal ein F2P die meisten Sind so was von grottenschlecht!!! Warum=? steht ja shcon auf der verpackung F2P nimand arbeitet Free ..... ich bin RoM Grad am installieren ich bin ja gespannt ob ich nicht nach 2 min wieder in wow lande  in dem sinne
> 
> HF GL



/sign


----------



## xKalimarix (24. März 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> an alle die die WoW mit Rom vergleichen mit den kosten emm habt ihr shcon mal daran gedacht wo zu das Abo bei wow gut ist und die kohle?
> wisst ihr wie viele leute bei Blizzard arbeiten? Wisst ihr was sone Server wartung kostet? Oder ist euch scon mal auf gefallen wie FEHLERFREI wow läuft (seid jahren) 0==??? und nun vergleicht mal ein F2P die meisten Sind so was von grottenschlecht!!! Warum=? steht ja shcon auf der verpackung F2P nimand arbeitet Free ..... ich bin RoM Grad am installieren ich bin ja gespannt ob ich nicht nach 2 min wieder in wow lande  in dem sinne
> 
> HF GL



Schonmal daran gedacht wie viel Blizzard an Kohle kriegt? Und was die dafür liefern, ist meiner Meinung nach unter aller Sau.

BTT
Der Item Shop bringt natürlich einige Vorteile gegenüber nicht IS Benutzer, wäre ja sonst ziemlich dämlich. Aber Waffen- Rüstungssteine kann man auch für Gold kaufen.
Und das Spiel macht mir trotzdem Spaß.


----------



## Rundolos (24. März 2009)

Pehaiel schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> war jetzt einige zeit nicht mehr hier und mir fiel direkt die neue RoM sektion hier auf und wie das Game hier gehyped wird.
> Ich hab vor 2 monaten aufgehört ( 50 schurke / 48 kundschafter ) und finde den Artikel über den ach so fairen Itemshop einfach nur
> ...


 
Mir ist das gehype von rom auch ziemlich übertrieben und voreilig rüber gekommen. Ich denke Buffed arbeitet mit Frogster zusammen, anders kann ich mir den "Buffed-RoM-Hype" nicht erklären. So toll ist das Spiel wirklich nicht!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (24. März 2009)

also ich finde itemshops, wo man gegen echtes geld seine items verbessern kann ziemlich daneben.
leute die mehr geld investieren kommen schneller voran, als leute die viel zeit in das spiel investieren. solch ein system empfinde ich als unfair.

gut, man kann jetzt sagen, das andere monatlich 13€ zahlen und man hier einmalig ~20€ zahlen muss um sein eq aufzuwerten.

aber es hat bei wow wenigstens jeder die gleichen vorraussetzungen. ingameleistung zählt, nicht die geldbörse.



es gibt viele wege, wie man damit umgeht. entweder man heult in foren rum, spielt aber trotzdem weiter, oder man kauft sich einfach auch die updates oder man macht es wie ich und spielt solche spiele einfach nicht.

habe auch damals mit ogame aufgehört, als man ressourcen gegen echtes geld eintauschen könnte (obwohl die entwickler immer versprochen haben, es würde niemals spielerische vorteile gegen geld geben).


gibt halt genug leute, die mit solch einen system zufrieden sind. wer es nicht ist, nimmt halt ein anderes spiel.


----------



## TheCampor (24. März 2009)

Ich spiele Rom auch (seit gestern) und naja ich finde es nicht schlimm das es da en Itemshop gibt na und sind halt Spieler besser wie ich wen juckts ich spiele Rom weil mir WoW mittlerweile zu langweilig geworden ist und ich  keine 13 Euro im Monat zahle um in Dalaran rumzustehen. Rom ist kostenlos ich zahle also nicht einen einzigen cent wenn ich das nicht will also why not, ausserdem ist es für mich komplett neu und endlich hab ich ma wieder was zu tun da ich Die Welt von Rom nicht kenne(Ich lese sogar Questtexte^^). Falls man im Endgame tatsächlich nicht mehr weiterkommt ohne zu bezahlen kann ich dann immernoch aufhören, aber jetzt im moment macht es mir sehr viel spaß.


----------



## Soulman999 (24. März 2009)

mimimimimi


----------



## Diaboli (24. März 2009)

Unfair???

Also ich bekomme ein Spiel "KOSTENLOS" und kann es "KOSTENLOS" spielen, habe aber die Möglichkeit mir "besondere" Sachen oder LvL Hilfen 
für Geld zu kaufen... Kann muss ich aber nicht.

Andersrum Kaufe ich für ca 35,- Euro ein Spiel welches ich 1 Monat nur spielen kann, will ich es weiterhin spielen kostet es mich im Monat 
ca 13,- Euro hinzu kommt das regelmäßig Addons erscheinen die ich zum Weiterkommen ebenfalls für ca 25 - 30 ,- Euro  Kaufen muss.

Die frage ist nun was ist Unfair? 
Ein Spiel wo es mir letztendlich frei bleibt für das Spiel Geld auszugeben oder eines wo ich obwohl ich es schon gekauft habe Monatlich 
für zahlen muss wenn ich es spielen möchte??

Ich denke wenn mann RoM länger spielt gibt man bestimmt die ein oder andere Mark (sorry Euro :-P) im Shop aus, jedoch muss ich andere 
spiele erstmal kaufen und monatlich zahlen.

Summa summarum sollte RoM auf alle fälle günstiger sein, und für ein spiel was gefällt kann man doch auch mal ein paar Euro Zahlen oder?


----------



## Pymonte (24. März 2009)

fair ist kein Spiel, sonst wären sie nicht rentabel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwo ist nämlich alles abzocke. RoM ist aber für mich grad ne angenehme Alternative zu WAR gewurden, ich spiele beides, bezahl aber nur 1. 

Mit WoW und WAR wär dass dann doch sehr teuer gewurden.

Jetzt hoffen die Entwickler natürlich trotzdem drauf, das Spieler regelmäßig Geld in den Shop stecken, denn sonst sind die Server natürlich schneller unten als man denkt.


----------



## Gabal (24. März 2009)

Habt ihr euch mal gefragt warum die Goldseller so erfolgreich in WOW waren/sind? Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Markt. 

Nur war es bei Blizz bisher verboten Ingame-Items/Chars/Gold bei Ebay oder sonstwo zu verhökern. 

Frogster macht es genau richtig. SIe bieten das legal an. Warum nicht mal einen EP Trank kaufen oder einen Hammer um die RÜstung aufzuwerten, was solls?


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (24. März 2009)

@TE Danke für deine freundliche Warnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings bin ich sowieso WoW Fanboy. RoM Installiert, Grafik gesehen, von der Platte geschmissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (24. März 2009)

Im Endeffekt sind eure Rechnungen alles super und toll, aber leider n bissel daneben.

Bei 13 € monatlich in 3 Jahren + Addons, wie manch einer hier vorrechnet,  wirste leicht auf denselben Betrag kommen den ein regelmäßiger Nutzer des Itemshops in der gleichen Zeit ausgibt. Die Itemspirale dreht sich in beiden Spielen weiter. Neue Instanzen bedeuten neuen Loot und somit mehr Zeitaufwand bzw neue Kosten über den Shop. Ihren Schnitt machen die Anbieter in beiden Fällen.

Unabhängig davon gehöre ich zu der Fraktion die:

- Ebay und Char- / Goldhandel für reeles Geld weder mögen noch in irgendeiner Form gutheissen

- es ziemlich ankotzt, wenn hart erspielte Items/Titel/wasauchimmer mal eben so über Papas (bzw. die eigene) Kreditkarte finanziert werden. 

- es genauso ankotzt wenn der Casual wie auch in diesem Thread immer vorgeschoben wird um zu erläutern warum mann nicht in Raidini xyz war und ja deshalb nie und nimmer die Chance hat an die tollen Sachen zu kommen. Mumpitz² der durch eigene Erfahrungen als viel arbeitender Wenigspieler mehr als nur einmal wiederlegt wurde. Zeit muss mann sich halt mal nehmen können bzw. geschickte Planung soll helfen, aber oftmals scheiterts dann an den Wenigspielern, weil es auch meist diejenigen sind die sich an kaum eine Absprache halten.

Trotz alledem ist das System nicht unfair sondern lediglich eine andere Form der Finanzierung eines Online Rollenspiels. Kein System das ich bevorzuge aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Serol (24. März 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> lass die leute ihr crap-game spielen und sich toll finden (und abzocken) ich habs auch aufgegeben...



Was hast du aufgegeben?

Wer bist du überhaupt sowas zu schreiben?

Was stört dich sooooooo sehr daran das es Menschen gibt die mit Geld umgehen können und Spass an diesem Spiel haben?

Du hast schonmal in einem Thread völligen Unsinn geschrieben und komm mir nicht damit das du das Spiel kennst Das glaubt dir kein Mensch!

Nochmal darauf zurückzukommen was du aufgegeben hattest: Was den nun? Ich mein hast du jeden einzelnd angeschrieben und den gleichen völligen Scheiss verzapft das jeder aufhören soll dieses Game zu zocken?

Bist du Gott oder warum führst du dich in jedem Thread so auf als seist du der/die Sohn/Tochter von Mutter Teresa?

Du bist echt jämmerlich. Du brauchst bestätigungen und bist bestimmt der klassische ichmachsiealleplatt oder ichbinderbesteschauwieichlilaleuchte Spieler der jeden Tag mindestens 50 Schwanzvergleiche braucht damit der feine Herr Nachts gut schlafen kann.


***kopfschüttel***


Mfg Serol


----------



## Yldrasson (24. März 2009)

Diaboli schrieb:


> Andersrum Kaufe ich für ca 35,- Euro ein Spiel welches ich 1 Monat nur spielen kann, will ich es weiterhin spielen kostet es mich im Monat
> ca 13,- Euro hinzu kommt das regelmäßig Addons erscheinen die ich zum Weiterkommen ebenfalls für ca 25 - 30 ,- Euro  Kaufen muss.



Stimmt tatsächlich, das ist mir bis jetzt gar nicht so in den Sinn gekommen.
In Anbetracht dessen sollten sich wohl alle, die schreien "Jaja, F2P schön und gut - aber um im Endgame mithalten zu können muss man auf jeden Fall Geld ausgeben!"
darüber Gedanken machen, dass man ebenso *ZUM BEISPIEL* in World of Warcraft Geld ausgeben muss, um im Endgame mithalten zu können - ich glaube nicht, dass ein 60iger Charakter mit Tier 2 heutzutage Endgamefähig ist. Da braucht man schon die AddOns. Wenn man sich in beiden Fällen  zu Release die Standart-Edition gekauft hat, kommt man auf 70 - 80 Euro. Ich bin sicher, dafür gibt es ganz schön viel im Itemshop. ^^

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Valdarr (24. März 2009)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Stimmt tatsächlich.
> In Anbetracht dessen sollten sich wohl alle, die schreien "Jaja, F2P schön und gut - aber um im Endgame mithalten zu können muss man auf jeden Fall Geld ausgeben!"
> darüber Gedanken machen, dass man ebenso *ZUM BEISPIEL* in World of Warcraft Geld ausgeben muss, um im Endgame mithalten zu können - ich glaube nicht, dass ein 60iger Charakter mit Tier 2 heutzutage Endgamefähig ist. Da braucht man schon die AddOns...
> 
> ...



Es gibt tatsächlich bis heute einige Leute die mit dem Endgame aus dem WoW vor dem ersten Addon wunderbar zurecht kommen und an BC und Co. nicht interessiert sind. Diese Leute zahlen aber dennoch 13 € monatlich oder aber spielen auf P-Servern und zahlen nix. Nur mal so am Rande ;-)


----------



## Neneko89 (24. März 2009)

Amor schrieb:


> omm wow hat bis jetzt mir mehr als1500,-euro gekostet
> 
> einfache rechnung 2AC 26eus mal 56 Monate plus 60eus wow standart plus 64eus wow Bc plus 66eus wow wolk
> sind ja nur 1646 euros
> ...


 Rofl, wer auch so dumm ist 2 Accounts laufen zu lassen und das dann als Abzocke bezeichnet...

WoW - Abzocke RoM - Abzocke, oh mein Gott. Hört ihr euch reden? Ihr flamed die WoW Spieler weil WoW Abzocke ist, reisst dann aber die Fresse auf wenn die WoW Spieler was sagen? 

Edith sagt: Sollte jetzt gegen beide Game-Fanboys gerichtet sein, nicht das noch wer ankommt und sagt das ich n Fanboy bin xD

BTT: Ich find den Itemshop nicht schlimm, hab auch erst vor kurzem angefangen. Würde mich aber schon ärgern wenn ich auf 50 mit meinem Ritter um ca. 5k Life hinterherhinke... Das wäre ganz ehrlich für mich ein grund wieder aufzuhören. Weil so groß sollten die Unterscheide dann doch nicht sein.

Genausowenig sind die 13 Euro Monatlich nicht schlimm. Ist im Grunde genau dasselbe, wobei man evtl. bei Unaufmerksamkeit in RoM VIEL MEHR Geld ausgeben !kann!. Bei WoW sinds dann eben fixkosten die auch von den Eltern gut überwacht werden können. Daran schonmal gedacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (24. März 2009)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Es gibt tatsächlich bis heute einige Leute die mit dem Endgame aus dem WoW vor dem ersten Addon wunderbar zurecht kommen und an BC und Co. nicht interessiert sind. Diese Leute zahlen aber dennoch 13 € monatlich oder aber spielen auf P-Servern und zahlen nix. Nur mal so am Rande ;-)


Okay, das stimmt allerdings. Daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. Allerdings glaube ich, dass die Zahl dieser Leute so gering ist, dass man sie für diese Diskussion nicht unbedingt mit einbeziehen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mendooza schrieb:


> ich finde es gut das ihr idioten rom für ein gutes und kostenloses spiel haltet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Please don't feed the troll...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. März 2009)

Mendooza schrieb:


> ich finde es gut das ihr idioten rom für ein gutes und kostenloses spiel haltet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



N bisschen unter der Gürtellinie oder? Den einzigen Idio... den ich hier sehe bist allerdings du.
Warum gehst du nicht zurück in den Kindergarten wo du ausgebrochen bist, und lässt deine unqualifizierten und lichtjahre an der realität vorbeigehenden Comments bleiben?
Jeder zockt was er will, jeder gibt für sein Hobby soviel Geld aus wie er will oder?
Ich meine ich kann mich über abzocke beschweren, ich hab Spielkonsolen,Hardware und Games von Megadrive über NES bishin zu Crysis und Farcry2 daheim und hab dafür Summen ausgegeben das ich mir drumm 3Neuwagen kaufen könnte....
Mein Gott bin ich doof das ich auch zwischendurch mal n Game spiel das mich nix kostet kein Abo beinhaltet und auchmal läuft ohne das ich wie bei Crysis und Konsorten erstmal für hunderte Euros meinen Rechner tunnen muss (und ja ich musste auch für WoW tunnen und auch später für Lotro, das scheinen viele zu den schon vorhandenen Abo/Anschaffungskosten hinweg zu vergessen)
Ich mag RoM, genügsam und spaßig für zwischendurch
Und tut mir echt leid wenn andre puplisher ihre spiele nur verbessern wenn ein kleines bescheidenes F2P wies in Asien zigtausende gibt, ein ganz klein wenig (0.002%) für Konkurenz sorgt, ich würde dann mal meinen das da dann massiv was schief läuft oder?


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. März 2009)

Weil es für dich Schrott ist?
Warum masst du dir an das deine Meinung die andrer ist?
WoW is ach Schrott na und? Das lvln macht Spaß dann steht man da und der contest besteht aus farmen farmen farmen gelegentlich raiden...muhaa Gähn
Ich hab Stundenlang Crysis gezockt, für was? Um festzustellen das es wie millionen andre spiele mit nen Hochhausgroßen Boss endet und n lasches Ende hat? Und trotzdfem wars lustig und einfach nur geil das Spiel zu spielen.
Solang mich das Spiel unterhaltet ist es toll, wenns mir mal nichtmehr gefällt, spiel ich was andres oder trägst du deine Unterhose auch Jahrelang weil du nur eine hast?


----------



## Schlamm (24. März 2009)

Nunja, das Game ist voll. Also zumindest die Server, also finden es wohl einige gut genug um sich immer wieder einzuloggen. Die Server sind so voll, da träumt mein WoW-Server von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was außerdem noch fast gar net genannt wurde, was zwar net neu ist aber auch für WoW mal echt nicht schlecht wäre, ist die Sache mit den Distrikten für die einzelnen Server. Dadurch sind die Server voll mit anderen Mitspielern ohne dass man sich die Mobs wegklaut.


@Mendooza
Wie oft habe ich nach etlichen Wochen WoW gemerkt, dass ich die Zeit nicht auch hätte besser nutzen können? Würde man aber so leben, dann wird man an keinem Spiel Spaß finden, woll....


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. März 2009)

1. Würdest du es bitte unterlassen hier fast alle als dumm zu bezeichnen?
2. Lass doch jeden seie eigenen erfahrungen machen oder? Wenns ab 35 langweilig wird soll mir das recht sein, hab 35lvl Spaß gehabt dann     zock ich halt was andres.
3. Mein Gott was intressierts mich wer im PvP wenn ownt? Ob ich im Pseudowowpvp von Gladisets geonehittet werde weil die mehr zeit haben dafür oder in RoM von wenn der zuviel Geld hat, shice drauf auch ich finde meine Opfer (vorausgesetzt ich spiele PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
4. Was soll schwerer werden? Ich bin kein einzelgänger, ich kann ja auch mit andren spielen das is ja wohl auch der Sinn darin warum man ein MMO spielt oder? Oder hast du deinen Internetzugang nur um dich mit dem Rest der Welt anzulegen?
5. Ich war so nett dich zu melden


----------



## Mendooza (24. März 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> 1. Würdest du es bitte unterlassen hier fast alle als dumm zu bezeichnen?
> 2. Lass doch jeden seie eigenen erfahrungen machen oder? Wenns ab 35 langweilig wird soll mir das recht sein, hab 35lvl Spaß gehabt dann     zock ich halt was andres.
> 3. Mein Gott was intressierts mich wer im PvP wenn ownt? Ob ich im Pseudowowpvp von Gladisets geonehittet werde weil die mehr zeit haben dafür oder in RoM von wenn der zuviel Geld hat, shice drauf auch ich finde meine Opfer (vorausgesetzt ich spiele PvP
> 
> ...



danke fürs melden
anscheinend hast du auch nix besseres zu tun als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der knackpunkt ist du wirst bei rom ohne cash shop nur das opfer sein egal ob du in gruppe spielst
alleine pvp machst oder pve das ganze ist so ausgelegt DAS DU DEN CS BRAUCHST!!!!!!!
ich denke das ist jetzt eindeutig 
wer mir nicht glaubt soll es selber rausfinden


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. März 2009)

Du hst es nicht verstanden oder?
Für was brauch ich ihn? Ich spiel nur als Freizeitgestaltung, nicht für meinen virtuellen Geschlechtsorganvergleich. 
Mir is das Hupe wer besser ist oder es einfacher hat als ich. 
WILL ich den Shop nutzen tu ichs, wenn nicht dann nicht so einfach ist das oder?
Ich brauch keinen virtuellen "Ichhabdenlängsten" von daher brauch ich auch den Shop net. 
Und da werde ich net der einzige sein der so denkt.
Du denkst aber wenn du im Spiel net der beste ist bist dus net oder? Von daher bist du auch abhängig vom Shop weil du ohne natürlich n Nachteil hast gegenüber andren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du trägst hier nichts sinnvolles bei ausser das du den Leuten weißmachen willst das sie alle nur was sind wenn sie den Shop nutzen und alle die dies nicht tun eh nur minderwertige Idioten sind.


----------



## Mendooza (24. März 2009)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Du hst es nicht verstanden oder?
> Für was brauch ich ihn? Ich spiel nur als Freizeitgestaltung, nicht für meinen virtuellen Geschlechtsorganvergleich.
> Mir is das Hupe wer besser ist oder es einfacher hat als ich.
> WILL ich den Shop nutzen tu ichs, wenn nicht dann nicht so einfach ist das oder?
> ...



nein du hast es nicht verstanden
in rom wirst du ab einem bestimmten zeitpunkt keinen spass ohne cs haben weil er unabdingbar ist
es verdirbt den spass wen man die "heilmittel" im cs shop nicht kauft
es geht nicht nur um "wer hat den längsten"
aber ich habe das spiel auch am anfang so fanatish verteidigt wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich kann dir aber versprechen, spiel weiter und du wirst geheilt, oder ne menge geld los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendooza (24. März 2009)

und fals du schon 12 bist
es gibt eine Runes of Magic Kreditkarte die man auf der ROM seite beantragen kann wen man 12 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aleine das sagt schon alles über das spiel aus...


----------



## Alwina (24. März 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> an alle die die WoW mit Rom vergleichen mit den kosten emm habt ihr shcon mal daran gedacht wo zu das Abo bei wow gut ist und die kohle?
> wisst ihr wie viele leute bei Blizzard arbeiten? Wisst ihr was sone Server wartung kostet? Oder ist euch scon mal auf gefallen wie FEHLERFREI wow läuft (seid jahren) 0==??? und nun vergleicht mal ein F2P die meisten Sind so was von grottenschlecht!!! Warum=? steht ja shcon auf der verpackung F2P nimand arbeitet Free ..... ich bin RoM Grad am installieren ich bin ja gespannt ob ich nicht nach 2 min wieder in wow lande  in dem sinne
> 
> HF GL



Ich würde gerne deine Definition von "Fehlerfrei" hören 
Also ich glaube ja das sie von meiner abweicht .


----------



## Mendooza (24. März 2009)

Alwina schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne deine Definition von "Fehlerfrei" hören
> Also ich glaube ja das sie von meiner abweicht .



er meint wahrscheinlich das die wow server nicht soffort laggen wen sich 6 spieler in der gleichen umgebung 
befinden
was bei rom nicht das schlimmste am spiel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ps: 15 frames sind bei rom ganz normal


----------



## Dezi (24. März 2009)

ich spiele zwar selbst kein RoM (sonern wow...flames inc)... aber ich finde, wenn sich ein game als free mmo bezeichnet sollte es auch die möglichkeit geben ALLES zu erreichen ohne einen cent auszugeben.... 

inhalte durch den itemshop zu ERLEICHTERN ist völlig ok... von irgendwas müssen die leute schließlich leben... 

aber mit erleichtern mein ich nicht mit einmal geld ausgeben DIE mega pewpew waffe zu kriegen und alle umzuklatschen...

wobei ich sagen muss, dass die sache mit dem mount (jedenfalls, wenn es nicht spielrelevant ist... hab ja gesagt: ich spiele selbst nicht..) völlig ok ist. 

so long :

Dezi


----------



## Vervane (24. März 2009)

Mendooza schrieb:


> er meint wahrscheinlich das die wow server nicht soffort laggen wen sich 6 spieler in der gleichen umgebung
> befinden
> was bei rom nicht das schlimmste am spiel ist
> 
> ...



Och da kenn ich WoW anderes die 4 - 5 Monate wo du in WoW in der Arena 1 bis 2 Minuten Standbild hattest, 
je nachdem in welchem Bundesland du wohntest, waren auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
Blizz hat das Problem ja gar nich mal Zukenntnis genommen, obwohl sie von der Comm auf die Fehlerursache 
hingewiesen wurden.

PS: wenn dein PC RoM auf max nicht packt einfach mal runterstelln probiern
PPS: gilt auch für alle anderen Spiele ^^


----------



## bagge93 (24. März 2009)

ja, find ich fair. immerhin ist es für ein F2P mmo auf extrem hohem qualitätsniveau und da finde ichs nur ok wenn es nicht 100% F2P ist. sicher, evtl müssen verbesserungen noch gebalanced werden aber immerhin ist das spiel erst vor 5 tagen offiziell gelauncht und da ist es nur verständlich dass es noch seine fehler hat. jedes spiel muss sich erstmal weiterentwickeln, besonders mmos. und wirklich spielnotwendige items gibt es im shop nicht, es erspart einem nur mühe gegen geld...da muss der spieler selbst entscheiden obs ihm das wert ist oder nicht. also ich finde es vollkommen in orndung, jedes spiel muss sich irgendwie finanzieren und man lockt die spieler nicht durch sinnlose items...ich kann nur aus erfahrung sagen dass spiele wie cabal genau deshalb nicht auf dem niveau von RoM sind...also flame ruhig weiter wenn du spaß dran hast, ich teile deine meinung absolut nicht.


----------



## Synid (24. März 2009)

nunja, Mendozza hats etwas brachial ausgedrückt aber versuchen wirs mal anders.

In WoW wird auch erwartet dass man Rüstung gesockelt hat, die Teile verzaubert sind usw wenn man zu nem Raid geht.

Nunja nun die Kosten:

1 Waffe pimpen kostet 127 Diamanten (2 runenplätze + aufwertkristalle)
1 Rüstungsteil / 1 Schmuckstück kostet circa 63 Diamanten (selbe wie bei waffen)

Wir haben jetzt also 6 Schmuckstück und 8 Rüstungsteile macht zusammen 882 Diamanten
dann haben wir im normalfall 2 Waffen zu pimpen kommt nochmal 254 Diamanten dazu.

Sind wir inzwischen bei 1136 Diamanten oder umgerechnet circa 60&#8364;.

Dazu wird wohl noch ein goldener Reperaturhammer kommen und diverse Tränke.

Und das sind keine Luxusteile, es sind einfach Sachen die zum raiden gebraucht werden.


----------



## Mendooza (24. März 2009)

Synid schrieb:


> nunja, Mendozza hats etwas brachial ausgedrückt aber versuchen wirs mal anders.
> 
> In WoW wird auch erwartet dass man Rüstung gesockelt hat, die Teile verzaubert sind usw wenn man zu nem Raid geht.
> 
> ...


genau
und diese sachen werden sicherlich auch standard sein in vielen gilden

alternativ kann man sich die items auch erspielen ...ingame fals man 6 monate zeit hat und jeden tag
online geht um stupfsinig tages quest zu machen, ich will einen sehen der dabei spass empfindet
um ihn auszulachen wie erbärmlich er doch seine zeit doch verschwendet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ohne moos nix loos kann ich nur sagen


----------



## Mendooza (24. März 2009)

bagge93 schrieb:


> ja, find ich fair. immerhin ist es für ein F2P mmo auf extrem hohem qualitätsniveau und da finde ichs nur ok wenn es nicht 100% F2P ist. sicher, evtl müssen verbesserungen noch gebalanced werden aber immerhin ist das spiel erst vor 5 tagen offiziell gelauncht und da ist es nur verständlich dass es noch seine fehler hat. jedes spiel muss sich erstmal weiterentwickeln, besonders mmos. und wirklich spielnotwendige items gibt es im shop nicht, es erspart einem nur mühe gegen geld...da muss der spieler selbst entscheiden obs ihm das wert ist oder nicht. also ich finde es vollkommen in orndung, jedes spiel muss sich irgendwie finanzieren und man lockt die spieler nicht durch sinnlose items...ich kann nur aus erfahrung sagen dass spiele wie cabal genau deshalb nicht auf dem niveau von RoM sind...also flame ruhig weiter wenn du spaß dran hast, ich teile deine meinung absolut nicht.



ja es ist fair
ABER
es ist einfach nur unverschämt damit zu werben das cs user keine vorteile haben


"das spiel ist erst seid 5 tages draussen"
da kann ich nur lachen, die open beta ist schon seid ende dezeber offen und es war keine beta man konnte damals schon im cs einkaufen, im übrigen hat sich nicht viel seid release geändert außer das ein paar verbuggte item shop sachen dazugekommen sind

rom belügt betrügt und macht falsche versprächungen
diese merken die leute aber erst nachdem sie reichlich diamanten gekauft haben
das ist den entwicklern aber egal sie haben ja ihr geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rom ist f2p aber denkt bloss nicht das dies im spiel auf irgendeine weise unterstützt wird


----------



## demoscha (25. März 2009)

Pehaiel schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> war jetzt einige zeit nicht mehr hier und mir fiel direkt die neue RoM sektion hier auf und wie das Game hier gehyped wird.
> Ich hab vor 2 monaten aufgehört ( 50 schurke / 48 kundschafter ) und finde den Artikel über den ach so fairen Itemshop einfach nur
> ...




na man gut, das du schon mitbekommen hast, das man diamanten jetzt auch handeln kann. halt doch einfach.... und geh nach hause. belästige uns nicht weiter mit deinen geistigen ergüssen. 

m gehässigen g

akim


----------



## Torumin (25. März 2009)

ich bin ueberascht was so an bezahlten foren trollen hir bei buffed unterwegs sind. wenn einer mal eine zeit lang solche spiele gespielt hat weis was sache ist da kan man schnell mähr als die 12 euro im monat ausgeben.


----------



## Imseos (25. März 2009)

komischerweise behauptetdie gegenseite ebenfalls das es hier bezahlte trolle gibt mysterios 

*Imseos Telefoniert mit Aiman*


----------



## Fusie (25. März 2009)

Mich überrascht es nur was hier dauernd an Halbwahrheiten basierend auf Halbwissen oder "ich habe mal gehört/gelesen" als "Fakten" hingestellt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

21er Ritter/9er Krieger, Hochim-Krieger-I-Set alle 4 Teile auf Stufe 2 über Phirusmarken. Für 10 Aufrüstungssteine habe ich 50 Tagesquests erledigt, dabei mit dem Krieger die Quests angenommen, mit dem Ritter dann erfüllt und als Krieger wieder abgeliefert, somit meine Sekundärklasse ohne großen Wechsel von Ausrüstung oder Waffen mit gelevelt.

Ab Stufe 30 werden mich 10 Ausrüstungssteine 70-80 Tagesquests kosten, ab Stufe 40 dann 80-90. Eine sehr wohl überschaubare Menge Zeit und gewiss nicht weniger im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen wo man seiner Ausrüstung vielleicht Monate lang nachlaufen und auch noch den monatlichen Beitrag zahlen darf.

Runen finde ich meistens beim erledigen von stinknormalen Quests und die landen erstmal auf der Bank bzw. werden in gekauften oder selbst gebauten Gegenständen dann versenkt.
Fusionssteine für die gelben Werte kann man auch normal gegen Gold oder Marken erstehen, Aufladungen für den arkanen Umwandler wieder rum nur gegen Marken, also steht da auch nichts im Wege um seine Ausrüstung noch weiter zu verbessern.

Bisher 0 &#8364;uro für irgendwas ausgegeben und werde auch in Zukunft 0 &#8364;uro ausgeben, sofern es ab einem bestimmten Punkt nicht weiter geht, höre ich eben auf, bis dahin werde ich sicher Spaß in RoM haben und das ohne das es mich etwas zusätzlich kostet.

Den Zeiteinsatz hab ich in den hoch gelobten anderen Spielen auch, und auch dort ist es nicht sicher ob ich in die "Highend" Raids komme, ob ich auf Dauer mitgenommen werde oder ob ich nicht auch im PvP von voll gerüsteten Charaktern im vorbei laufen umgehauen werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher kann ich das Gemecker hier auch nicht verstehen, RoM ist soweit ein nettes Spiel, man nehme es wie es ist, oder lasse es eben sein.


----------



## Tindul (25. März 2009)

Pehaiel schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> war jetzt einige zeit nicht mehr hier und mir fiel direkt die neue RoM sektion hier auf und wie das Game hier gehyped wird.
> Ich hab vor 2 monaten aufgehört ( 50 schurke / 48 kundschafter ) und finde den Artikel über den ach so fairen Itemshop einfach nur
> ...




ja und ?......mehr fällt mir zu so einem Kommentar nicht ein


----------



## ÜberNoob (25. März 2009)

mal im Ernst. Ich spiele beides, WoW und RoM, wenn ich die 12x13 Euro pro Jahr, die ich in meinen WoW-Account "investiere" auch bei RoM einbringen würde, wäre ich der King da. Ja, ... das Mount kostet Geld, und ja ... wer mehr Taschen will muss zahlen. Die RoM-Entwickler können halt auch nicht von Luft und Liebe leben, und man kann bei RoM im Gegensatz zu WoW selbst entscheiden, wieviel man für das Spiel ausgibt. Und ich hab bisher noch nichts gefunden, daß man wirklich kaufen MUSS, um ordentlich spielen zu  können


----------



## Citronette (25. März 2009)

Also nun muss ich auch mal meine Meinung kundtun XD.

Ich selbst habe nie World of Warcraft gespielt und spiele erst seit kurzem RoM.

Zuvor habe ich Pirates of the Burning Sea gespielt, dass im Monat etwa 13,00€ kostet +30€ Anschaffungskosten. Das Spiel selbst war in Ordnung und hat die ersten 2-3 Monate extremen Spaß gemacht. Aufgrund von Spielerschwund und dadurch fehlenden Content (ist eigentlich ein PVP Content Spiel) habe ich dann aufgehört und mit Age of Conan angefangen. Für Age of Conan 50€ + knapp 40€ ausgegeben und fühlte mich recht "verarscht". Bugs ohne Ende, total mieser Support und kaum Spielinhalt (war höchstens in der Beta Phase das Spiel). Warhammer Online angefangen, dafür 50€ + knapp 40€ ausgegeben was aber mit der Zeit ebenfalls sehr schnell langweilig wurde, da man mit einem Raid eigentlich jede Burg erobern konnte und mit der Zeit kaum bzw. keine Herausforderung mehr da war.
RoM angefangen, dafür bisher kein Geld ausgegeben und muss sagen, dass es zum Release bisher kaum Bugs gibt (zumindest im Low Level Bereich 24/22).
Da ja hier erzählt wird, wie viel Geld man für die besten Waffen ausgeben muss usw. muss ich mal AoC aufführen. Zu der Anfangszeit gab es 3! T1 instanzen die man nur alle 7 Tage betreten konnte. Pro Gegner wurden etwa 3-4 T1 Gegenstände gedroppt. 24 Leute die mind. 6 Gegenstände brauchten um eine gute Ausrüstung zu haben. Das sind in der Woche 12 Gegenstände die für den ganzen Raid gedroppt sind. 144 Gegenstände : 12 Gegenstände = 12 Wochen sind 3 Monate = knapp 40 Euro hinzu kommen die 50 Euro Anschaffungskosten + die Zeit zum Leveln.
So bisher spiele ich, wie gesagt noch nicht lange, RoM und auf mich macht das Spiel einen guten Eindruck. Das was ich so bisher gesehen habe (im Shop) sind Möbel (die nicht lebensnotwendig sind) Allerlei EP Tränke usw. ein perma. Mount und eben die Waffensteine usw.
Für mich sieht der Shop eher nach Zeiterleichterung aus was völlig in Ordnung ist. Die Leute (wie Schüler, Stundenden, Arbeitslose usw. usw) die mehr als genug Zeit (dafür meistens etwas weniger Geld) haben können diese Zeit auch eher investieren. Also sagen wir mal ich spiele 6 Stunden am Tag, ein Familienmensch mit Arbeit usw. nur 3 Stunden kauft sich dafür aber die 100% mehr EP Tränke und levelt genauso schnell wie ich ist das doch super. Eine Win Win Situation, denn er "bezahlt" mir meinen Spaß hat aber durch die Tatsache das er weniger Zeit besitzt keine Nachteile.
Wie ist das denn in anderen MMORG? Ich selbst studiere war in AOC aber einer der ersten auf dem Server der "fasst" eine komplette T1 Rüstung hatte. Andere aus der Gilde hatten bis dato gerade mal 2 Gegenstände da diese eben nur 1mal die Woche einen Raid mitmachen konnten.
Und dann frage ich jetzt, was ist aus eurer Sicht besser?
Leute einmalig 50€ bezahlen zu lassen, hinzu noch jeweils 13€ Monatsgebühren + (wenn man wenig Zeit hat) eine Summe X für Goldseller (oder warum glaubt Ihr gibt es die Leute) zahlen zu lassen damit diese wenigstens teilweise mit den Leuten (wie mir, die in den Semesterferien schon mal 6-10 Stunden am Tag zocken können) mithalten können.
Oder wie hier:
Die normalen Spielinhalte kostenlos gestalten und für "vereinfachungen" Geld zu verlangen.
Da mich das Spiel nichts gekostet hat und bisher auch nichts kostet, habe ich auch kein Grund zu meckern (selbst wenn Bugs vorhanden sind) da ich keine Leistungen erwarten darf.
Und ich habe festgestellt, dass es in Gruppen mit erwachsenen Menschen (die auch Ihrer Arbeit nachgehen usw.) sehr viel mehr Spaß macht als in einer Gruppe aus Hardcorespielern die das ganze eher als Arbeit ansahen und immer das beste sofort erreichen wollten.
In diesem Sinne werde ich das Spiel normal weiterspielen bis es mir keinen Spaß mehr macht und werde mich dann nach etwas neuem umsehen. Und vielleicht gebe ich dann doch irgendwann mal Geld für das Spiel aus, aber dann in einem Rahmen der überschaubar ist, denn soviel Selbstbeherrschung sollte schon vorhanden sein. Und wenn ich lese, dass manche in ein paar Monaten hunderte von Euro für ein Game ausgeben, dann kann ich mich dafür nur bedanken, denn Ihr zahlt mir mein aktuelles vergnügen und das habe ich in einem MMORG bisher noch nicht gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sollten wirklich die Hardcore Roxxor Imba Waffen kommen, die man nur durch Diamanten erwerben kann und die dann für Spielrelevante Dinge nötig sind, werde ich einfach ein altes MMORG wieder ausbutteln (AoC z.B.) 13 Euro bezahlen und dort wieder für nen Monat reinschnuppern.


----------



## Pyrodimi (25. März 2009)

Jep, genauso siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merinea (25. März 2009)

Oha in dem thema gehts immernoch weiter o.O

Wenn ich mir das nu hier weiter durchlese dreht sich das irgendwie im kreis für mich^^

Warum nun hier unnötig hin und her diskutieren.

Ich für meinen teil habe WoW knapp 4 jahre gespielt und mir zwischendrin mal AOC angeschaut den testmoant und bin vor kurzem zu warhammer.

Warhamemr höre ich jetz aber erstmal auf weil ich zum bund gehe und net einsehe 13 euro im monat zu bezahlen um am we vieleicht von freitag an wenn ich zuhause bin bis sonntag mittag zuspielen.

Ich hab halt noch meine familie zuhause die auch was von mir haben will.

Darum sind mir 13 euro zuviel für vieleicht 16 stunden die ich spielen kann.

Im endeffekt entscheidet jeder selber was er spielt und wieviel geld er ausgibt.


----------



## Citronette (25. März 2009)

Merinea schrieb:


> Oha in dem thema gehts immernoch weiter o.O
> 
> Wenn ich mir das nu hier weiter durchlese dreht sich das irgendwie im kreis für mich^^
> 
> ...




Sag du willst Ordonanz werden nach den 3 Monaten wenn die dich fragen was du gerne machen möchtest.
Einfach behaupten du hasst schon als Kellner gejobt usw.
Am Ende hasst mehr Geld als alle anderen die deinen Dienstgrad haben und vor allem hasst du 8 Tage arbeit (wobei das Weekend nicht wirklich "Arbeit" ist) und 8 Tage frei, mit Urlaub kommst du auf über einen Monat an dem du komplett frei hasst (von 6 Monaten XD) zumindest war es bei mir so, dann lohnen sich auch die 13 Euro.


----------



## Archorus (25. März 2009)

Mal so ganz "off topic" eine spannende Seite, die vielen hier sehr ans Herz zu legen ist:

DUDEN Crashkurs: In 25 Schritten zur neuen Rechtschreibung

...die erklären - so glaube ich - sogar, was Kommata für komische Dinger sind. Vorab: Die Dinger helfen ganz erheblich dabei, anderen über Textnachrichten etwas zu vermitteln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (26. März 2009)

Mendooza schrieb:


> ja es ist fair
> ABER
> es ist einfach nur unverschämt damit zu werben das cs user keine vorteile haben
> 
> ...



*/sign /sign /sign*


----------



## Shariko (26. März 2009)

Mendooza schrieb:


> ja es ist fair
> ABER
> es ist einfach nur unverschämt damit zu werben das cs user keine vorteile haben
> 
> ...



Ah ja, so ist das also. Du hast uns allen die Augen geöffnet, du Held!!!

So jetzt mal Ironie off.
Sagt mal merkt ihr es noch? Anscheinend habt ihr wohl nix besseres zu tun.

Anstelle hier rumzuflamen, arbeite 1. mal an deiner Rechtschreibung und Grammatik. Ein paar Punkte haben schon Wunder bewirkt.
Und 2. was das Belügen und Betrügen angeht, steht WoW ja ganz vorne. Wer hat es denn bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft als anscheinend einzigstes(!) MMORPG noch kein Housing und/oder Gildenhousing bei sich einzuführen? Die haben doch erst grosse Töne gespuckt, dass sie sowas einbauen wollten, aber bis jetzt Pustekuchen. Selbst HDRO hat das mit einem einfachen(!) Patch nachgereicht.

Des weiteren niemand wurde gezwungen Diamanten zu kaufen. Wenn es die Leute trotzdem tun, ist das allein deren Sache und auch deren Problem.
Und ja, auch ein CS muß getestet werden, ob auch alles so funzt. 

Aber was rede ich da. Zahl lieber deine 13 Euro im Monat, wie auch für jede Erweiterung, die rauskommt, denn das ist ja viiiiiiiiiiieeeeellll fairer. Nur so nebenbei, für RoM muß man keine Accountlaufzeitgebühren zahlen, damit man überhaupt spielen kann.


----------



## Turismo (26. März 2009)

Pehaiel schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> war jetzt einige zeit nicht mehr hier und mir fiel direkt die neue RoM sektion hier auf und wie das Game hier gehyped wird.
> Ich hab vor 2 monaten aufgehört ( 50 schurke / 48 kundschafter ) und finde den Artikel über den ach so fairen Itemshop einfach nur
> ...




Kann die nur zustimmen... Rom ist ein Abzock-Spiel... und da bezahle ich lieber 13 Öken im Monat und habe etwas für mein Geld und muss mir nicht jeden Scheiß (Mount, Equip etc. ) für echtes Geld in einem Itemshop kaufen.
Rom ist ein billiger WoW abklatsch und wird früher oder später genau wie War und Aoc untergehen.
Außerdem erinnert mich Rom stark an Habbohotel (gleiches Prinzip). Habe dort schon mein Geld rausgeworfen für "virtuelle" Dinge... naja danach ist man immer schlauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alwina (26. März 2009)

Mendooza schrieb:


> er meint wahrscheinlich das die wow server nicht soffort laggen wen sich 6 spieler in der gleichen umgebung
> befinden
> was bei rom nicht das schlimmste am spiel ist
> 
> ...



Ach so und ich dachte er meinte ernsthafte Fehler wie auf entkommen schaltende Mobs die 3 min später 10 Kumpels mitbringen.
Oder abgestürtzte Server so das man Kalimdor nicht mehr betreten konnte .
Oder das man an Patchdays  besser keine Raids ansetze weil eh irgendwas nicht funktionierte 
Oder abgerauchte Server weil sich 100 Leute ein Open-PVP zwischen Southshore und Tarrens Mill lieferten ( was glaubst du warum es kein Open-PVP mehr gibt ?)   

15 fps  normal hm ich glaub mein rechner ist zu schlecht ich habe meistens um die 70


----------



## Archorus (26. März 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> ... und da bezahle ich lieber 13 Öken im Monat und habe etwas für mein Geld und muss mir nicht jeden Scheiß (Mount, Equip etc. ) für echtes Geld in einem Itemshop kaufen.


...man muss immer noch nix im Shop kaufen um zu spielen. Das ist nur eine Optioooon. Und man kommt auch so sehr gut voran. Wo sind denn die neuen Argumente?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Citronette (26. März 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> Rom ist ein billiger WoW abklatsch und wird früher oder später genau wie War und Aoc untergehen.



Aha ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass AOC und WAR untergegangen sind. Also wenn ich mir die Foren anschaue, dann sind die Server wohl immer noch da^^.
Zwischen "untergehen", "nicht eingetroffener Erwartungen" und "ausgelastete Server" bestehen große Unterschiede.
Nach AOC bin ich kein Freund mehr von Fun Com aber trotzdem ist und wird das Spiel nicht untergehen.
Ansonsten freu dich doch, dass du seit 4 Jahre Spaß an WoW hasst und freu dich, dass du mit der Grafik zurecht kommst (verstehe nicht warum Leute die WoW spielen über die Grafik von RoM herziehen).
Das einzige MMORG das wirklich eine Hammer Grafik hat ist AOC aber wer kann diese schon voll ausnutzen?
Und weil es immer um das schöne Geld geht.
Also wenn ich eine Familie habe und in der Woche 4-6 Stunden Zeit zum spielen finde, dann braucht man in vielen MMORG für ein Mount sehr sehr lange, seitdem man kauft Gold bei Chinafarmern. Also was ist da der Unterschied? Du kannst dein Gold im AH bei RoM für Diamanten verballern (es wird einiges gekauft) und dir davon OHNE EINEN CENT auszugeben dein Mount kaufen.
Usw. usw. aber die Diskussion wird leider nie enden, da WoW das Über Power Roxxor Game ist und kein Spiel das releaset wird auch nur ansatzweise mit der Qualität (eines Spieles das seit 4 Jahren gepatchet wird) mithalten können.


----------



## Archorus (26. März 2009)

...übrigens bekommt man für 156 € (13x12) 4000 Diamanten für den RoM-Shop. Die könnte man vernünftiger Weise nicht mal ausgeben (außer man will einen Mount-Zoo einrichten).   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## callahan123 (26. März 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach sollten sich einige Leute mal überlegen, welchen Wert sie für ihr tatsächlich ausgegebenes Geld bekommen.

Spiele müssen produziert und gerade im Online Bereich supportet werden. Wer macht das? Gemeinnützige Einrichtungen? Nein, es sind Firmen mit Angestellten, diese Angestellten sind so dreist Lohn für ihre Leistungen zu verlangen, dazu kommt noch einiges an Firmenausstattung, Gebühren, Steuern usw usf. Das muss irgendjemand bezahlen!!!
Auf der anderen Seite haben wir den User, der wenns hoch kommt jede freie Minute, ein paar Stunden täglich oder nur hin und wieder spielt. Im Falle von WoW sind das 13 €, wie schnell sind die weg, wenn man einfach nur mal ins Kino geht, zum Kartfahren, in die Therme... 
Sind wir doch ehrlich, wir Onlinespieler verbringen sehr viel Zeit mit diesen Spielen, das was wir an Geld dafür ausgeben ist auf die verspielte Zeit umgerechnet kaum der Rede wert. 

Wenn in einem von Grund auf kostenfreien Spiel wie RoM nun zusätzliche Items gekauft werden können, dann ist das absolut ok. Selbst wenn man den High End Content nur mit diesen Items bestreiten könnte - wäre das ok. Aber das scheint ja noch nicht einmal der Fall zu sein, also gibt es in diese Richtung absolut nichts zu kritisieren. 
Im PvP gibt es natürlich immer Nachteile wenn gravierende Ausrüstungsunterschiede aufgrund von ausgegebenem RL-Geld vorhanden sind. An diesem Punkt ist es gut möglich, dass man sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt und vielleicht sogar zu Recht, gerade wenn man es hauptsächlich darauf angelegt hatte. Aber dem könnte man auch wiederum gegenüberstellen, dass sich dieser Spieler im Vorfeld nicht genügend informiert hatte. 

So wie ich das verstehe - ich spiele RoM nicht - gibt es nur ein paar Items, die wirkliche Vorteile für die Fähigkeiten des Chars bringen, der Rest sind Mounts, Möbel und z. B. für PvP nutzloser Schnickschnack. Also kann es auch nicht soooo teuer sein, wenn man unbedingt oben mitspielen will. Und btw.: wer eh schon stundenlang täglich vor der Kiste sitzt kann dieses Hobby auch gut mit Tennis vergleichen. Für eine Ausrüstung - Schläger, Schuhe, Klamotten... - gibt man auch mal schnell ein paar 100 Euro aus. Und da sagt niemand was. 

Online Spiele sind im Gegensatz zu anderen Beschäftigungen beinahe lachhaft günstig.


----------



## Cypress2308 (26. März 2009)

Pehaiel schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> war jetzt einige zeit nicht mehr hier und mir fiel direkt die neue RoM sektion hier auf und wie das Game hier gehyped wird.
> Ich hab vor 2 monaten aufgehört ( 50 schurke / 48 kundschafter ) und finde den Artikel über den ach so fairen Itemshop einfach nur
> ...



1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI

2. Niemand zwingt dich dazu irgendetwas aus dem Itemshop zu kaufen.

3. Ich habe mir bis jetzt noch garnichts aus dem Itemshop gekauft und komme trotzdem gut vorran.


----------



## sTereoType (26. März 2009)

sicherlich ist rom keine abzocke, (vielleicht) noch nicht.
zwar ist der itemshop fürs vorankommen im moment irrelevant, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es mit vorranschreitenen content so bleiben wird. im moment denkt sich halt jeder "ok , halt nur mal nen zehner fürs mount", aber auf dauer (denke ich) wird das froggster nicht ausreichen. was dann genau gemacht wird...ka
aber wer bin ich schon ^^


----------



## EisblockError (26. März 2009)

Alwina schrieb:


> Ach so und ich dachte er meinte ernsthafte Fehler wie auf entkommen schaltende Mobs die 3 min später 10 Kumpels mitbringen.
> Oder abgestürtzte Server so das man Kalimdor nicht mehr betreten konnte .
> Oder das man an Patchdays  besser keine Raids ansetze weil eh irgendwas nicht funktionierte
> Oder abgerauchte Server weil sich 100 Leute ein Open-PVP zwischen Southshore und Tarrens Mill lieferten ( was glaubst du warum es kein Open-PVP mehr gibt ?)
> ...




Oder bei RoM es open Beta nennt und dann Charactere behält um die Bugs zu erklären und die Serverprobleme...


----------



## Archonlord (26. März 2009)

kreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiisch

hört auf dieses crap-game mit gute spielen zu vergleichen die 10.0000x besser gebalanced (sogar wow im moment,und des will was heißen) und kaum verbuggt sind, und bei denen man für 13€ (!) im monat, qualität und jahrelangen (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) spaß hat . rom mag nen monat spaß (?) machen ,und kostet in dem zeitraum nix, aber dann kommt die ernüchterung.glaubt es uns bevor ihr auch nur 10€ für ein mount blecht - selbst die werdet ihr bereuen !!!! 
- es sei denn ihr seit einer der 100 spieler der tatsächlich nur 4std die woche spielt und keinerlei grafik- und tiefergehende gameplay-ansprüche hat.

- alle anderen die rom grad ne woche gezockt, und keine besseren argumente als auf der rechtschreibung rumzuhacken, haben - fresse halten


----------



## Archonlord (26. März 2009)

ansonsten .........

*Aufruf an alle waren wow/hdro/war/guildwarsspieler:

leute gebts auf ! diverse menschen finden rom aus gründen die wir nicht verstehen ,ganz ganz doll. diese werden sich nicht umstimmen lassen...
deswegen warten wir bis genug leute die schnauze voll und geöffnete augen haben ,und lachen sie mit einem arroganten "wir hams euch ja gesagt"
genüsslich aus. spätestens wenn rom in nem jahr oder so bei 20.000 spielern rumdümpelt und sang und klanglos in der versenkung verschwindet ,werden wir uns diese Freude teilen.

wir legen halt wert auf qualität - und wer zu letzt lacht , lacht am besten ^^

mfg und in diesem Sinne...
*


----------



## Kneckebrötchen (26. März 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> hört auf dieses crap-game mit gute spielen zu vergleichen die 10.0000x besser gebalanced (sogar wow im moment,und des will was heißen) und kaum verbuggt sind



Gut das WoW kaum verbuggt ist. 




Archonlord schrieb:


> bei denen man für 13€ (!) im monat, qualität und jahrelangen (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) spaß hat



Mir hats nach weniger als einem Jahr Spielzeit keinen Spaß mehr gemacht.




Archonlord schrieb:


> rom mag nen monat spaß (?) machen ,und kostet in dem zeitraum nix,




Gibt auch keine zwingenden Kosten nach einem Monaten






Archonlord schrieb:


> glaubt es uns bevor ihr auch nur 10€ für ein mount blecht - selbst die werdet ihr bereuen !!!!




Wenn ich einen Monat spiele und 10€ für ein Mount "bleche" habe ich trotzdem noch weniger als bei WoW bezahlt.




Archonlord schrieb:


> - alle anderen die rom grad ne woche gezockt, und keine besseren argumente als auf der rechtschreibung
> rumzuhacken, haben - fresse halten




Ich spiele RoM nun seit knapp einem Monat somit darf ich ja auf deiner rechtschreibung rumhacken. Keiner verlangt einen komplett fehlerfreien Text, aber bisschen Mühe geben schadet auch nicht, vor allem wenn man ernst genommen werden will.


----------



## Samiross (26. März 2009)

jope, da stimme ich voll und ganz zu.
Und wenn gewisse WoWFanboys uns RoMler nicht verstehen, wieso machen die nicht einfach die Düse?

Danke an euere Warnungen, wenn ich irgendwann eurer Meinung sein sollte schlage ich euch zur Papstwahl vor.


----------



## Alwina (26. März 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> kreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiisch
> 
> hört auf dieses crap-game mit gute spielen zu vergleichen die 10.0000x besser gebalanced (sogar wow im moment,und des will was heißen) und kaum verbuggt sind, und bei denen man für 13€ (!) im monat, qualität und jahrelangen (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) spaß hat . rom mag nen monat spaß (?) machen ,und kostet in dem zeitraum nix, aber dann kommt die ernüchterung.glaubt es uns bevor ihr auch nur 10€ für ein mount blecht - selbst die werdet ihr bereuen !!!!
> - es sei denn ihr seit einer der 100 spieler der tatsächlich nur 4std die woche spielt und keinerlei grafik- und tiefergehende gameplay-ansprüche hat.
> ...






Archonlord schrieb:


> ansonsten .........
> 
> *Aufruf an alle waren wow/hdro/war/guildwarsspieler:
> 
> ...



Scheisse jetzt bekomme ich schon wieder Ärger mit meiner Freundin weil ich stundenlang lachend auf dem Boden liege


----------



## Qwalle (26. März 2009)

ein weiterer frustrierter user gibt seine meinung kund, die einfach keinen interessiert ...

das spiel ist soooo schlecht, der shop ist unfair, blablabla - frage mich dann echt, warum die leute es dann spielen ?

an den ach so schlauen TE:
kannst dias auch mit ingame-gold kaufen... mal daran gedacht?


ROM ist ein super-f2p-mmorpg.
fertig.


----------



## callahan123 (26. März 2009)

@Archonlord
Wie kommst du darauif, dass es ein WIR gibt? Leute mit deinen offensichtlichen Problemen sind fernab von dem, was ich mit einem gemeinsamen Empfinden verbinden würde.
Bin was Online Spiele angeht nur WoW und Warhammer erfahren, aber so einen Blödsinn wie du würde ich trotzdem nicht verzapfen. 

Ich bin auch nicht neugierig auf RoM. Warum? Nun, ich habe einiges an Zeit in WoW gesteckt und es macht mir noch immer viel Spaß. Das hat weder mit Grafik noch mit Balance im PvP (wen interessiert schon PvP bei WoW??) zu tun, sondern einfach mit dem Charme des Spiels. Dieser Charme ist meiner Meinung nach der grösste Erfolgsgarant für WoW, das ist der Grund warum absolut JEDER es spielt, 
Zeig mir in AoC oder Warhammer - den Spielen die WoW enthronen wollten - einen Charakter wie einen Tauren Jäger oder einen Gnomen Hexenmeister. Zeig mir ein Spiel, in dem der ernste Rollenspielcharakter in Form der Chars mit comichafter Leichtigkeit dermaßen gut kombiniert ist. 

Muss nicht jeder mögen, ganz klar. Aber genau da ist der Hund begraben und wer will WoW den Erfolg absprechen? Alle anderen Spiele haben sicherlich ihre Daseinsberechtigung, aber an dieses Monster kommen sie einfach nicht ran. Da muss schon etwas sehr viel anderes folgen, als eine reine seelenlose Kopie mit PvP-Schwerpunkt wie z. B.  Warhammer?


----------



## Exeone (26. März 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> @Archonlord
> Wie kommst du darauif, dass es ein WIR gibt? Leute mit deinen offensichtlichen Problemen sind fernab von dem, was ich mit einem gemeinsamen Empfinden verbinden würde.
> Bin was Online Spiele angeht nur WoW und Warhammer erfahren, aber so einen Blödsinn wie du würde ich trotzdem nicht verzapfen.
> 
> ...



Lol du schreibst ein mist das gibt es überhaubt nicht nicht jeder zockt wow ich zb nicht genau so wie Millionen von anderen menschen, keiner von den spielen wollte wow "entrohnen" wenn d irgendwelche beweise zu deiner aussage hast nur her damit.

weist du erst schreibst du das man dir ein tauren jäger und Warlock Gnom in War und Aoc eigen soll und ein paar Sätze später sagst du das die anderen spiele eh nur Kopien sind also entscheide dich mal bitte ist es eine Kopie oder nicht


----------



## Archorus (26. März 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> weist du erst schreibst du das man dir ein tauren jäger und Warlock Gnom in War und Aoc eigen soll und ein paar Sätze später sagst du das die anderen spiele eh nur Kopien sind also entscheide dich mal bitte ist es eine Kopie oder nicht


Man macht sich ja mit der Komma/Rechtschreibkeule hier immer unbeliebt, aber DAS Konstrukt ist schon geil... wenn ich mal ein Beispiel für "ohne Punkt und Komma schreiben" bräuchte, wäre das ja optimal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So ein klitzekleinwenig Mühe... das wäre doch was.


----------



## xKalimarix (26. März 2009)

@ Archonlord
Haste nicht noch mehr Witze auf Lager? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum zum Teufel sollte ich es bereuen? Ich habe keinen einzigen Cent bis jetzt bezahlt und hatte Spaß.
RoM ist f2p...lass es dir auf der Zunge zergehen. Und trotzdem wird an dem Spiel hart gearbeitet. Wenn du dir mal das Interview (http://www.buffed.de/news/9592/runes-of-magic-entwickler-interview) durchlesen würdest, würdest du auch verstehen was ich meine.
Sollten sich die Entwickler wirklich daran halten, hat RoM eine tolle Zukunft.

Oh ja balancing...davon hast du ja Ahnung! Wenn man zu Doof ist, die TP richtig zu verteilen oder ne vernünftige 2. Klasse auszuwählen, dann biste selber Schuld. 
"grafik- und tiefergehende gameplay-ansprüche" Sowas von einem WoW-Spieler? Da bringste mich schon wieder zum lachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RuyLopez (27. März 2009)

"Archorus" wie kommst du eigentlich dazu anderen vorschreiben zu wollenwie sie zu schreiben haben? Bischen sehr anmaßend deine Zurechtweiserei in Oberlehrermarnier. In Wahrheit ist es jedem selbst überlassen, wie er schreibt, es geht dich absolut garnichts an. Wenn jemand in geschmacklosen Klamotten auf der Straße rumläuft, pisst du ihn doch auch nicht an wie er dazu komtm so rumzulaufen? Ich weiß auch wieso - im realen Leben würdest du Korintheacker sofort eins auf die Schnauze kriegen, da traust du kleines Licht dir sowas nicht.


----------



## Citronette (27. März 2009)

Das Archonlord niemand Ernst nimmt sollte klar sein.

Was ich eben an RoM wirklich gut finde ist, dass ich mich entscheiden kann, was mir das Spiel "Wert" ist. Ich habe das nicht wie bei Warhammer, bei AOC (die wesentlich teurer waren) das ich 50€ bezahle um einen Monat spielen zu können. Ich konnte vorher nur Videos im Internet betrachten, die Informtationen aus diversen Zeitschriften (die wiederum die Infos von Entwickler haben) zur Kenntnis nehmen und was war am Ende wirklich vorhanden?

Wenig bis nichts. Natürlich hätte ich 3 Monate warten können eventuell auch ein Jahr und dann spielen können (kosten für das Spiel nur noch 8€). Aber ich bin lieber jemand der gerne dabei ist, wenn man etwas vom ersten Stein aus hochzieht und eine abgestimmte Gruppe wird.

RoM kann ich völlig kostenfrei (ich kanns schon bald nicht mehr lesen, schreiben, hören) schaun wie mir das Spiel gefällt, wie die Community ist und dann eventuell sogar den ein oder andere Euro ausgeben kann.

Aber so long dicka. Spiel dein WoW und erfreue dich des Lebens. Wenn es dir sogar noch nach 4 Jahren Spaß macht dann ist das doch super und wenn WoW auch noch die nächsten 4 Jahre Spaß macht und es keinen Spielerschwund gibt, dann kannst du noch fröhlicher sein. Und wenn RoM irgendwann wirklich nur mit ein paar tausend Leuten rumdümpelt werden die Server ähh runter gefahren, davor noch ein paar Serverzusammenlegungen und am Ende werde ich weinend auf dem Boden liegen und mir den Rest meines Lebens den Vorwurf machen, dass ich total unnötig Zeit vergeudet habe OMG.


----------



## Mendooza (27. März 2009)

hört zu leute
ihr könnt euch rom so schönreden wie ihr wollt 

es bleibt aber ein besch...es spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch wen es umsonst ist...oder würdet ihr im imbiss sch.. ich meine kot essen nur weil es umsonst ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so langsam glaube ich aber eher JA wen ich mir die ganzen kommentare durchlese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xKalimarix (27. März 2009)

Problem bei deiner Aussage ist, das hier sich niemand RoM schön redet.
Es wird eher von den Fanboys schlecht geredet, und dein ach so geistreicher Beitrag überzeugt mich noch mehr von meiner Meinung.

Aber naja, geh du ruhig in deinem "Luxus-Imbiss" essen...bis du irgendwann merkst, das man dir genau den gleichen Kot zum essen gegeben hat.


----------



## Amor (27. März 2009)

Archonlord schrieb:


> kreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiisch
> 
> hört auf dieses crap-game mit gute spielen zu vergleichen die 10.0000x besser gebalanced (sogar wow im moment,und des will was heißen) und kaum verbuggt sind, und bei denen man für 13€ (!) im monat, qualität und jahrelangen (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) spaß hat .



Sehr schön hab schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht...
Sag mal kann es sein das du selber darüber lachen mußt was Du da schreibst ???


----------



## Archorus (27. März 2009)

RuyLopez schrieb:


> "Archorus" wie kommst du eigentlich dazu anderen vorschreiben zu wollenwie sie zu schreiben haben? Bischen sehr anmaßend deine Zurechtweiserei in Oberlehrermarnier. In Wahrheit ist es jedem selbst überlassen, wie er schreibt, es geht dich absolut garnichts an. Wenn jemand in geschmacklosen Klamotten auf der Straße rumläuft, pisst du ihn doch auch nicht an wie er dazu komtm so rumzulaufen? Ich weiß auch wieso - im realen Leben würdest du Korintheacker sofort eins auf die Schnauze kriegen, da traust du kleines Licht dir sowas nicht.



Lustiger Weise ist das eine krasse Fehleinschätzung meiner Person. Genau so mache ich das auch im echten Leben, ich armes kleines Licht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendooza (27. März 2009)

Amor schrieb:


> Sehr schön hab schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht...
> Sag mal kann es sein das du selber darüber lachen mußt was Du da schreibst ???



der typ hat absolut recht auch wen er anscheinend nicht ganz auf der höhe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendooza (27. März 2009)

xKalimarix schrieb:


> Problem bei deiner Aussage ist, das hier sich niemand RoM schön redet.
> Es wird eher von den Fanboys schlecht geredet, und dein ach so geistreicher Beitrag überzeugt mich noch mehr von meiner Meinung.
> 
> Aber naja, geh du ruhig in deinem "Luxus-Imbiss" essen...bis du irgendwann merkst, das man dir genau den gleichen Kot zum essen gegeben hat.



ich weis das diese kommentare die leute noch fanatischer an ihr heiligtum rom glauben lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du kennst doch scientology oder? irgendwie errinert mich rom daran xD

glaub mir du kriegst den größeren haufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xKalimarix (27. März 2009)

Du bist echt nen Spinner... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geh am besten woanders deine Zeit totschlagen...BITTE!

Ach ja, es macht natürlich nen Unterschied wie groß der Haufen ist!


----------



## Jogi1401 (27. März 2009)

Aus dem Interview :

*buffed.de: Was ist Eure Erfahrung aus dem asiatischen Markt? Wie viele Spieler zahlen dort für Gegenstände? * 

*John Tang:* In China sind es ungefähr 10 bis 12 Prozent aller Spieler, die für Gegenstände zahlen. 





-----

so , wenn nun die Asiagrinderverleibten Spieler nur 10-12% sind wo reales Gled ausgeben dann könnt ihr euch ja mal umrechnen wieviel es wohl hier sein werden und das dies wohl kaum ausreichend sein wird für Frogster !

-----

*buffed.de: Das scheint ziemlich hoch zu sein.* 

*John Tang:* Das ist in Ordnung. Im Durchschnitt geben sie natürlich nicht allzu viel Geld im Spiel aus. Wir wollen mehr Luxus-Gegenstände ins Spiel einbauen, damit sie vielleicht etwas mehr Geld investieren. Außerdem wollen wir das Spiel noch angenehmer für sie machen. Wenn wir also ein Spiel entwickeln, dass sowohl zahlenden als auch nicht zahlenden Spielern Spaß macht, ist das für uns am besten. 


-----

Da sieht man mal das selbst in Asien dieses Fairkonzept nicht aufgeht und sich die entwickler überlegen wie sie dann doch das Geld aus den Taschen der Leute ziehn können !!!




Naja und was derzeit der erste Platz in den GFK Charts für Budget Spiele angeht ... Wayne ... das sieht nächst woche wieder ganz anders aus .... Alles was ordentlich gepushed wird steigt mit Platz 1 ein ..... Siehe AoC , WAR , Hellgat London , Tabula Rasa  etc .... ich könnte die liste beliebig erweitern , das heißt also schon mal nichts ...

Zu RoM selber ... hmm ja es ist nen recht spaßiges Game für zwischendurch nur werde ich darin bestimmt keine Zeit und Geld investieren da es einfach keine Zukunft haben wird . 





Btw ... ich selber spiele AoC ein Spiel welches ja so am ende ist und ja soooooo Tooooot hier in der Buffed Com ist ....


----------



## xKalimarix (27. März 2009)

Und dafür hast du dir nen Account erstellt? oO
Ich will eigentlich nicht RoM verteidigen, aber wenn so nen Schwachsinn erzählt wird, kann ich es einfach nicht lassen meinen Senf dazu zu geben.

"Wenn wir also ein Spiel entwickeln, dass sowohl zahlenden als auch nicht zahlenden Spielern Spaß macht, ist das für uns am besten."

Damit wurde schon fast dein ganzer Post Sinnlos. 

"Zu RoM selber ... hmm ja es ist nen recht spaßiges Game für zwischendurch nur werde ich darin bestimmt keine Zeit und Geld investieren da es einfach keine Zukunft haben wird ."

Hättest du dir das Interview mal ganz durchgelesen, hättest du bemerkt das noch sehr viel dazukommen wird. Ich hoffe sie halten sich auch daran. Außerdem wollen wir Leute wie dich nicht in dem Spiel, also bleib bloß fern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aha, du spielst AoC ? Toll!

Und dafür haste dir jetzt die Mühe gemacht und einen Account erstellt? Traurig.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit : Wer seine Spiele nach Top-Listen und Werbung aussucht, gehört eh in den Keller gesperrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogi1401 (27. März 2009)

xKalimarix schrieb:


> Und dafür hast du dir nen Account erstellt? oO
> Ich will eigentlich nicht RoM verteidigen, aber wenn so nen Schwachsinn erzählt wird, kann ich es einfach nicht lassen meinen Senf dazu zu geben.



ah ja ..ok war klar das man sofort von nem Fanboy zerissen wird . Ist ja auch egal , wollte es ja nur mal gesagt haben und das habe ich ja .


----------



## xKalimarix (27. März 2009)

Jogi1401 schrieb:


> ah ja ..ok war klar das man sofort von nem Fanboy zerissen wird . Ist ja auch egal , wollte es ja nur mal gesagt haben und das habe ich ja .



Fanboy? oO
Ich wüsste nicht wo ich RoM als DAS Spiel bezeichne?!


----------



## Jogi1401 (27. März 2009)

xKalimarix schrieb:


> Fanboy? oO
> Ich wüsste nicht wo ich RoM als DAS Spiel bezeichne?!



Allein schon in deiner Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendooza (27. März 2009)

xKalimarix schrieb:


> Fanboy? oO
> Ich wüsste nicht wo ich RoM als DAS Spiel bezeichne?!



mit max lvl 28 hat du das richtige rom noch gar nicht gesehen!

also klappe zu Fanboy^^


----------



## Enny (27. März 2009)

Bei soviel Unüberlegtheit @  Pehaiel  , kann ich nur lachen. Du kannst doch Spielgold sammeln und wie in der Beta auch , Diamanten im AH bekommen.

Und ja es gibt Leute die auch sehen , das die Server beim Spielen  irgendwie bezahlt werden müssen und gerne Ihren Beitrag dazu leisten möchten. 
Und ob ich nun für ein Tolles Game jeden Monat  12 - 14 €uronen 
oder aber nur 1x im Jahr was zahle (wenn ich es will) ist glaube ich nen Himmelweiter Unterschied.

Aber es steht dir natürlich frei deine Meinung zu Äußern , auch wenn du dich vorher nicht vernünftig Erkundigt hast. manchmal ist es eben Besser gleich zu Kritisieren statt mal etwas zu Recherchieren.

In diesem Sinne, schreib dir dein eigenes Game , bastel deine eigenen kostenlosen Server und daddel da. 

MfG Enny


----------

